# Chapter 690 Discussion Thread



## The Faceless Man (Aug 20, 2014)

Predict away!


			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


I believe the seal will fail 

_*Announcement*: Chapter release is going to be delayed this week due to copyright issues, apparently. There isn't a confirmation on what day the chapter is going to come out yet. But until we have any official announcement or reliable information, please keep all the posts in this thread on-topic and focus on discussing or predicting the events that will take place in the next chapter.

Thank you!

-L.L._


----------



## iJutsu (Aug 20, 2014)

It will work, on Sakura. Kaguya substituted herself with Sakura during the punch. Kishi showed RS/hokage for a reason. They still have to do their job.


----------



## vered (Aug 20, 2014)

i sense a huge twist coming our way.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 20, 2014)

kaguya's sealed, the bijuu are freed, the hokage release everyone from the IT genjutsu, black zetsu is kamui'd


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 20, 2014)

*Chapter 690 Prediction:*   Hamura

Just as Naruto and Sasuke are about to land the seal, Black Zetsu blocks it.   And we learn that its really Hamura, who was transformed into that state during his sealing attempt.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2014)

I predict sasuke's mark in his hand doesn't work. 

Everybody -even Sakura, is pissed off.

They decide to change the team's name for "the monster trio and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)".


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 20, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I predict sasuke's mark in his hand doesn't work.
> 
> Everybody -even Sakura, is pissed off.
> 
> They decide to change the team's name for "the monster trio and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)".


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 20, 2014)

Tobirama finally makes an appearance. 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mateush (Aug 20, 2014)

I changed my mind about it. I say yes, but not 100%. 

However, Kaguya's end is close now, something similar to which happened right before Hagoromo and Hamura fought the Juubi.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2014)

I predict the Kaguya breaks out of the seal.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2014)

Second possibility:

Naruto changes his mind right before sealing Kaguya, and explains the others that he doesn't want to seal her cause circle of hatred blah blah, and that he decided to TNJ her properly.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 20, 2014)

Kaguya substitution jutsu.

Congrats dumbasses, you just sealed a log.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 20, 2014)

This is the better cliffhanger compared to last week's one eventhough we all know that the sealing will fail.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Kaguya substitution jutsu.
> 
> Congrats dumbasses, you just sealed a log.



This or Limbo,  I can see it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 20, 2014)

Sealing fails obviously


----------



## Glutamminajr (Aug 20, 2014)

Well,the seal won't work and Kaguya will start showing her true power.Maybe we'll see the hokages doing something and Naruto (maybe Sasuke too) will decide to power up even further at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 20, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Second possibility:
> 
> Naruto changes his mind right before sealing Kaguya, and explains the others that he doesn't want to seal her cause circle of hatred blah blah, and that he decided to TNJ her properly.



Mind that Naruto doesn't want to seal bijus and most likely rabbit Juubi too.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 20, 2014)

The seal will obviously fail.


----------



## RBL (Aug 20, 2014)

I think neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 20, 2014)

Oro will break in and say he is the real one who knows about the seal.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 20, 2014)

The seal will appear to work. The bijuu will be freed and Kaguya's body is sealed, however unknown to Team 7 Kaguya's spirit fled into Sakura's body and is hiding there waiting for her chance to make a big revival. Setting up Sakura's moment of glory when Inner Sakura eventually squashes Kaguya like a bug as she did to Ino when she used Shitenshin on her in part one.


----------



## Panther (Aug 20, 2014)

Now that Kaguya regained control back from the bijuu i expect her to bust her Rabbit/Juubi mode and send them away with a shockwave or with the chakra arms, something similar like the Shinju did against BSM Naruto and BM Minato, thus preventing from being sealed and forcing Naruto to finally busy out his new BM!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 20, 2014)

The seal may be successful , who knows. Then we can get Kaguya flashbacks? derp.

I predict the scene switches to the Hokages.


----------



## Klue (Aug 20, 2014)

Seal works, but Madara escapes.


Pika gets the last laugh.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 20, 2014)

Everything turns normal, except the sealung will just tickle Kaguya a little, BZ lols them like hell and team 7 goes hopeless. Sasuke will say:

"I did not work."


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 20, 2014)

*What I want to happen:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Spiral Zetsu decides to enter the fray and merges with Black Zetsu and then becomes the new vessel of what's remained of Kaguya after the heroes fail to seal her successfully.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm going to change my prediction. Instead of Kaguya hiding within Sakura she actually openly takes over and Naruto and Sasuke will have to face off against each other because Sasuke is willing to kill Sakura, while Naruto isn't. In the end inner Sakura will still crush Kaguya, but having Naruto and Sasuke fight while Sakura struggles to defeat Kaguya would be awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 20, 2014)

The seal will seem to have worked but failed due to some reason.maybe when she stabbed sasuke earlier in the fight with the needle will play a role. Like her messing up the sealing process or chakra.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 20, 2014)

Kaguya's sealing process takes an entire chapter.

Everyone returns to the regular world.

Kage's meet them.

Kaguya is sealed.

Madara is released.

Naruto & Sasuke lose six paths powers.

Kakashi loses sharingan powers (but still has eyes).


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Kaguya's sealing process takes an entire chapter.
> 
> Everyone returns to the regular world.
> 
> ...



Yeah I'd bet a million dollars that isn't happening.


----------



## Klue (Aug 20, 2014)

I predict the mystery of Sasuke's sudden Hawk summoning contract will be explained. 

NF's reaction: "It was obvious." :ignoramus


----------



## Gortef (Aug 21, 2014)

My previous prediction was almost half right so I'll go with the other half.

At the beginning we'll see Kaguya escape somehow, and then the rest of the chapter is about Hokages, Swirly and poop.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 21, 2014)

Revy said:


> Tobirama finally makes an appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 I hope there's more of these. For every fucking Naruto character.

I predict Kaguya getting rekt
Sasuke trolls and successfully becomes FV
Some Hagoromo and Hokages bs


----------



## Lurko (Aug 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> I predict the mystery of Sasuke's sudden Hawk summoning contract will be explained.
> 
> NF's reaction: "It was obvious." :ignoramus



I predict another great Sharingan chapter and Kaguya returns and trolls team seven.


----------



## Plague (Aug 21, 2014)

This is more of a prediction than anything else, but I think Hagoromo gave the Kages some sort of power up that will be instrumental in either Sealing Kaguya forever or destroying her once and for all. 

I'm guessing next chap Kaguya will be partially sealed but begin to break it then the Kages will show up somehow and finish the job.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 21, 2014)

What I WANT is for Evil to spoil "someone important is going to die" for me to say "please be Kakashi x 2" because we already know Naruto and Sakura make it to the "New Era Project".

What I think will happen is the seal will do something a bit deadly as Naruto's hand is likely burned from sealing Kaguya.  I actually see Sasuke taking more of the blowback (because Kishi likes to pamper Naruto while torturing Sasuke)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 21, 2014)

Team 7's plot armor is so strong that even if one of them dies they'll just come back to life the next few chapters


----------



## NW (Aug 21, 2014)

Kaguya is sealed and Madara is freed due to Hags and the Kages. Madara tries to put his brothers's eyes to good use and resurrect the Allied Forces. Unfortunately for him, Swirly has other plans. He kills Madara and encases himself around his body, revealing everything that has transpired since the beginning of time has been part of his master plan. He absorbs Hagoromo to gain his powers and vaporizes the Kages. Everyone in the MT turns into Swirly's Zetsu army and fight Team 7, who defeat them all after a few volumes. Then Swirly decided to join in and kills everyone, even Black Zetsu.

Just when Swirly thinks he's won, Obito comes back from the afterlife and drags Swirly to hell with him.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Aug 21, 2014)

- Kaguya get's sealed along with BZ
- Everyone wakes up from MS
- All edo's dissapear, the 4th tells naruto he's proud of him
- Naruto injects his chakra with sasuke and they revive every ninja killed in the past week including neiji
- Sasuke tells naruto and company later
- Oro and taka go back tothe shadows
- 10 year plot skip
- Last page of chapter kakashi is kneeling in front of Obito's and Rin grave with the Hokage mantle on his shoulder


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 21, 2014)

Chapter 690: The Future is.....

It will most likely be kakashi Sasuke and Sakura and Naruto chapter during the after math. Sasuke confronts Kakashi about the Sharingan and kakashi explains it to him stating that its temporary. The Giant Godou-dama dissapears. Team 7 notices that it didnt dissipate that it warped away. Sasuke goes over to Black Zetsu arm and confronts him on what happens.

Scene switches to the kages. Hagoromo had restored the Hokages power to full and repaired them giving them jutsu to cut down the alliance from the God tree and reverse it to Hashirama. They then revive Madara and Madara has a change in heart and waivers weather or not to trust the future of Uchiha to Sasuke or not after Hashirama talks to him about a future hope for the clan. Madara agrees to reverse Mugen Tsukiyomi.

Just when Madara is about to reverse the genjutsu. Spiral Zetsu who is now combined with Black Zetsu's upper half takes control of Madara in his weakened state as he was only able to revive some shinobi in the area. 

Black Zetsu Reveals himself to be Jashin aka The Juubi soul. He summons the Goudou dama to the real world. Chapter ends.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 21, 2014)

The seal works, but someone pointed out Sasuke's *RINNEGAN IS BLEEDING!!!*

DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS?

He is about to unleash a new power

or

he betrays Naruto right at this moment.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Aug 21, 2014)

*The Only Two Options for 690... Which Do You Prefer?*

From here on out, I can only see two options for what will happen next chapter: 

1. Kaguya somehow manages to escape the sealing technique, and the fight continues on longer. 

2. Kaguya is sealed away next chapter, this War ends, and the story moves on to other things. 

Which would you prefer to happen?



For me, I am really torn between the two. On one hand, I want the fight to continue, as I want to learn more about Kaguya, see some of her other abilities, and continue on this battle to see what everyone can do. However, on the other hand, I don't really like Kaguya, and I am frankly sick of her. I want this War to end already so we can move onto bigger and better things (Naruto vs. Sasuke, specifically). I feel like Kaguya has just been a huge disappointment, and it might be better for the sake of the story in the long run for her to just be sealed away so we can move to bigger and better things.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 21, 2014)

Kishi's setting up for some serious Legend of Zelda shit.

Naruto/Sasuke are the heroes of time, reborn through the eras and destined to eternally fight and seal Kaguya/Ganondorf every time she escapes from her previous imprisonment. 

Now which one of them is the princess?  (it's obviously sauce)


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 22, 2014)

- The seal fails...
- Kaguya gets serious and starts owning shit
- We find some backstory to kaguya
- The hokage's are trying to stop MT


----------



## herobito (Aug 22, 2014)

ninshu flashback about kaguya,
update with hokage or spiral,
or the godoudama..

neither. lol

i want ootsusuki family backstory.  theyre very one dimensional right now.  im interested in it..


----------



## Trojan (Aug 22, 2014)

If kishi is going to make the Hokage (Minato on other words) involved, then I'm all for it. 
If not, then I hope it ends ASAP.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 22, 2014)

She isn't getting sealed. Not while we know nothing about her and Inf. Tsukuyomi is in effect.


----------



## Memory (Aug 22, 2014)

I any 2 but knowing Kishi 1 is happening.


----------



## Monster (Aug 22, 2014)

Hopefully the second option.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 22, 2014)

Of course they won't seal her now, beacause what's the point of Edo Kage bullshit with Hagoromo? They have to appear on battlefield so Kaguya could be sealed. Meh.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 22, 2014)

I just noticed that, the kaguya naruto and sasuke is trying to seal doesn't have head, hand and legs. Substitution maybe?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 22, 2014)

She always don't have the legs

is this not a prediction Thread....

No sealing
Failed Sealing
Or Kaguya was bluffing
]


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd prefer Kishi ending this fuckup. But he will continue it. There are still characters left for him to ruin


----------



## Revolution (Aug 22, 2014)

You mean Sakura punched her downward facing dog?


----------



## Harbour (Aug 22, 2014)

I predict Kamui: Ultimate Susano Thousand Years of Pain. 

Susano creates the dimension hole in the enemies' butt.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 22, 2014)

vered said:


> i sense a huge twist coming our way.



The Force is telling me this as well.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 22, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> The Force is telling me this as well.



Me too. Maybe my avatar


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 22, 2014)

Kaguya Sealed. Hagoromo gives Hashirama a Jutsu to reverse the World of trees. Hagoromo uses his last bit of power to restore the Kages back to 100% Edo tensei and resuscitates Madara's body. He realizes that Mugen Tsukiyomi was a complete failure. After talking to Hashirama about only wanting to protect his clan and no everything is lost. Hashirama encourages Madara to reverse Mugen Tsukiyomi. He does but he doesn't have enough power to release EVERYONE from the Genjutsu across the planet and only does the battle field stating he needs more chakra.

Chapter ends with Black Zetsu and Spiral Zetsu fusion absorbing Madara announcing himself as The Juubi and giving us his real name.


Jashin....


----------



## Veo (Aug 22, 2014)

She won't be sealed. Hokage will arrive to help out and it will look like the good guys are winning but then Kaguya will pull out something and they'll be defeated and when they think everything's lost they somehow come across the sage tools that Tenten found and they'll seal her away. Forever. Or not...


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd prefer the 1st option. Do I think Kishi will do it? Not betting on it. I'm sure he has a "grand" plan for whatever point he wants to drive across or whatever story he wants to tell.

Next chapter, the good guys facepalms their frustration, Zetsu/Kakashi surveys the situation, Kaguya glares, and another feint is planned.


----------



## -ScRaTcH- (Aug 22, 2014)

Everyone dies and the end??


----------



## Euraj (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't want to say it's not going to work like I can see the future, but I highly highly doubt the sealing is. She's hardly looked impressive in this battle, we have no idea of her back story, the Hokage haven't hard their opportunity to contribute one last time, and I'm just getting this feeling that the idea of Sasuke being the counter to Mugen Tsukiyomi at the end was just a red herring. 

Plus... Kishi has done this before with cliffhangers. : /


----------



## the eagle (Aug 22, 2014)

Kaguya won't get sealed.


----------



## Lucky7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, she most likely won't be sealed considering Kishi is gonna have the Hokage's revive Madara to "help out" and Rikudou Senin do things. 

But for fucks sake I wish we could just move on.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 22, 2014)

Kaguya gets sealed and the story moves on to where exactly?
Bitch still has to explain why she needs an army. And why she put every strong men under genjutsu and didn't save one human dildo wants to make them them into white zetsu who will get 1shot by many.

This fight better continue and stop with the team 7 nonsense. We've had "team 7 reunion" like 10 times in 1 fucking war? 1 is good, 2 is ok, 3 is meh, but more than 5 fucking times? Lets give this fight some meaning behind it and not just " Im a evil goddes who kills for no reason and i need an army of white zetsu".


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 22, 2014)

Chapter 690: Who I Am?

Well, My title says what will happen.

TNJ or flashbacks.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2014)

Chapter with action but not a lot of progress. Kaguya breaks out of the seal, and the chapter ends with Team Seven in the corner. It would be even better if the kages appeared, but I feel like that's not going to happen.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 22, 2014)

There are more than 2 options:

(1) The seal works just like it did centuries ago---unlikely because that would repeat the pattern of the past.

(2) The seal work but with a twist: e.g. the connection with the shinjuu is severed, the Hokage can save the people in this world, while Naruto and Sasuke will be facing a saner, smarter Kaguya.

(3) A different twist: Naruto will seal the Yang part of Kaguya in himself, while Sasuke will seal the Yin part of Kaguya in himself. While fighting eachother, the reader will learn more about what happened back then.

(4) The seal will fail and the pattern of the last few chapters will be repeated.​
It seems obvious that it will partially fail and partially succeed. Especially since Hagoromo gave this jutsu to seal Madara and not Kaguya.

 It would be funny if Madara ends up sealed like Kaguya previously was. :rofl


----------



## Melas (Aug 22, 2014)

Neither complete success, nor complete failure seem likely. Partial success and partial trolling is a safe bet.



NarutoShion4ever said:


> (2) The seal work but with a twist: e.g. the connection with the shinjuu is severed, the Hokage can save the people in this world, while Naruto and Sasuke will be facing a saner, smarter Kaguya.



Clearly this, it makes best sense to both have the world free (which means the story is progressing and not stuck in a loop) and we have a better villain who can force Naruto to evolve further (after kicking his ass of course).

Most of all, I'll enjoy the trolling both of the characters in the story and people here who laugh at Kaguya.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 22, 2014)

I hate thread mergers. 




Mariko said:


> I predict sasuke's mark in his hand doesn't work.
> 
> Everybody -even Sakura, is pissed off.
> 
> They decide to change the team's name for "the monster trio and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)".





Mariko said:


> Second possibility:
> 
> Naruto changes his mind right before sealing Kaguya, and explains the others that he doesn't want to seal her cause circle of hatred blah blah, and that he decided to TNJ her properly.




That would be epic trolling if one of the seals malfunctions.




Melas said:


> Neither complete success, nor complete failure seem likely. Partial success and partial trolling is a safe bet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Option 2 was my guess too. But then someone pointed out how few chapters are left if this manga is truly going to end soon, so I came up with option 3.

Either way, Kaguya has to get a better showing than she has now. If only to put the Madara fanboys/girls in their place.


----------



## Benihisago (Aug 22, 2014)

My prediction:

Scene changes back to the Edos and Hagoromo, they need to find a way to manifest the incarnation of Hamura, could possibly involve Juugo and Hinata.

Further on we'll see the seal work and Kaguya herself gets sealed, all that remains is the rabbit-form ten tails. Naruto and Sasuke alone won't be able to seal it and Hamura's incarnate will be required to finish the job.

It would be stretching it, but I can honestly see it happening this way, otherwise Kishi could have just ignored Hamura's existence and role in sealing the ten tails entirely.


----------



## SageModeMan (Aug 22, 2014)

The seal has been applied. 
Kaguya isn't a user of the replacement technique, when you are at that level, immortal, you don't use mortal techniques.  

The sealing jutsu will be different than what anyone expects.



Benihisago said:


> My prediction:
> 
> Scene changes back to the Edos and Hagoromo, they need to find a way to manifest the incarnation of Hamura, could possibly involve Juugo and Hinata.
> 
> ...




I don't see this as realistic.  Hamura is long gone, he is the progenitor of the Hyuga but he isn't at the same level as Hagoromo and isnt' necessary to this sealing.   The sealing jutsu used by Naruto and Sasuke is the same technique used by the Sage and his brother.  If you look at the power difference between Naruto and Sasuke I would equate it to the difference between Hagoromo and Hamura respectively.    

I think the seal is different that what people expect and that will be the plot twist we will see next. 

Possibilities include a seal which draws the chakra out of Kaguya, freeing her from influence of the Son Zetsu.   No longer influenced by Shinju chakra she recounts her story.  

It is interesting that most people think Kaguya is somehow evil, when the reality is she was good and then tainted by the chakra.   I think that Son Zetsu is actually an evil personification that influenced Kaguya.  The story he's told about influencing the ninja world may be true, but he may not actually be the son of Kaguya.   Zetsu is a manipulator, and I think he manipulated Kaguya long ago.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2014)

*kaguya body swaps with sakura next chapter!!!*

it just hit me, remember when madara body swapped with the other madara 

Suiton

guess who is right above kaguya now ready to be swapped? :ignoramus

and then, it turns out they cant stop the seal once activated and it's too late


----------



## Trojan (Aug 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> it just hit me, remember when madara body swapped with the other madara
> 
> Suiton
> 
> ...



I like how you use manga reader. ck


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2014)

Sasukes seal won't work because if the needle that pierced his had early in the fight


----------



## herobito (Aug 23, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Sasukes seal won't work because if the needle that pierced his had early in the fight



ive been thinking this all along. poor sasuke. he kerps getting stepped on.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 23, 2014)

I predict.. Another clusterfuck. 

And it would be logical for the seal to fail, because we still do not know what Hagoromo and the hokages are doing.. Though, it might be that it will succeed and that Kishi goes full retard and puts Hagoromo and hokages in a flashback, explaining that the seal worked because of what they did.
Would be awefully disappointing to not see Naruto go all out though


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 23, 2014)

They manage to successfully seal Kaguya, but BZ/Spiral Zetsu becomes the main villain, maybe even by taking control of Kaguya's actions.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 23, 2014)

Spiral Zetsu = Shinju/Juubi
Black Zetsu = Kaguya?s will (or not)


----------



## Addy (Aug 23, 2014)

Hussain said:


> lol Addy.
> I was talking about the fact that Manga reader links do not work here (U.S)
> you could have just used Manga Panda. lol



sorry, i forgot 

i dont live in USA, you know :lbk


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 23, 2014)

was there any preview for next chap ?  Since last one was kinda slightly accurate "about sealing kaguya"


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 23, 2014)

Madara comes out of Kaguya on the sealing Process. 

I hate this to happen.
But it might happen.


----------



## rajin (Aug 24, 2014)

it will work to fail again


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 24, 2014)

What if Naruto connects with Kaguya: 



^ Just like with Obito.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 24, 2014)

^
I also been thinking about this


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 24, 2014)

I predict Kaguya somehow escapes the fate of the seal and The hokage's are in the chapter.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I predict Kaguya somehow escapes the fate of the seal and The hokage's are in the chapter.



Would only be worth it if she switches places with Sakura or Kakashi.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> What if Naruto connects with Kaguya:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Just like with Obito.



naruto to sasuke "shut up! kaguya was the coolest guy!!!!!!!!! ".


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> naruto to sasuke "shut up! kaguya was the coolest guy!!!!!!!!! ".



you should read the correct translation cuz i think you have enough reading comprehension to figure what kishi meant with that line...



Sarahmint said:


> Would only be worth it if she switches places with Sakura or Kakashi.



Sakura getting sealed for the rest of the chapters until in the end she gets released would be great.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 24, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> What if Naruto connects with Kaguya:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Just like with Obito.



How else will we find out what the hell this bs is about?


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> How else will we find out what the hell this bs is about?



flashbacks without  naruto peeping into them


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 24, 2014)

Prediction of next few chapters:

I predict Kaguya is sealed but it takes up the entire chapter and the possibly won't be finally sealed until 691/692 at the latest.

Team 7 & Kaguya maybe leave the other dimension as she's being sealed.

Very 'tense' as the ninja alliance watch the sealing.

Kage & Hagoromo maybe assist in Kaguya's sealing.

The sealing is maybe supposed to cost Sasuke & Naruto's lives.

Sasuke and/or Kage's may give up their souls in Naruto's place?

Naruto & Sasuke lose their Six Paths powers once sealing is over.

All Bijuu are sealed away in the process.

Madara may show up amidst all this desperately trying to survive.

Sasuke may not survive trying to seal Madara too.

Kakashi loses his Sharingan powers.

Naruto only has regular Sage Mode in the end, with a scarred hand.

If Sasuke survives, he'll only have EMS, also with a scarred hand.


----------



## TRN (Aug 24, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Prediction of next few chapters:
> 
> I predict Kaguya is sealed but it takes up the entire chapter and the possibly won't be finally sealed until 691/692 at the latest.
> 
> ...



Why would the bijuu get seal away when Hagoromo  told naruto would be the one to play with the the bijuu?  



In before

Naruto get sealed to with the bijuu


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 24, 2014)

Well Bijuu may not get sealed I guess.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 24, 2014)

It's all been Hagoromo's plan to retire from his duties and now Naruto will be cursed with his duties.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 24, 2014)

Naruto will solo 
You all know it... soon the bijuu avatar


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2014)

Sasuke will magically match him 

You all know it... soon the rinnegan susano'o


----------



## auem (Aug 24, 2014)

i think Kaguya's sealing will happen in 699-700..not before that...


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2014)

auem said:


> i think Kaguya's sealing will happen in 699-700..not before that...



Juubi, Madara, Sasuke.


It's Madara time. 



Double Rinnegan, unbeatable power.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke will magically match him
> 
> You all know it... soon the rinnegan susano'o



We already have the top susanoo... maybe a new jutsu. 
You cant get a more perfect susanoo.

But at this point..

Naruto > Kakashi > Sasuke


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> We already have the top susanoo... maybe a new jutsu.
> You cant get a more perfect susanoo.
> 
> But at this point..
> ...



His Susano'o is called "True Susano'o." 


But really son. You know if Naruto gains a new Avatar, Sasuke will acquire something to match. His current Susano'o is something he acquired by obtaining Itachi's eyes and power.

We're dealing with Six Paths power now.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> His Susano'o is called "True Susano'o."
> 
> 
> But really son. You know if Naruto gains a new Avatar, Sasuke will acquire something to match. His current Susano'o is something he acquired by obtaining Itachi's eyes and power.
> ...



Where ? When ? I dont remeber any "true susano" just takL saying its complete susanoo but people call it perfect susanoo.

I rather think that he will get a new rinnegan jutsu then a susanoo upgrade... maybe use amaterasu on his susanoo... that kind of stuff...

And mechs dont matter that much... Hashirama had a mech that dwarfed the Kurama&PS but it still ended in a draw with the mechs.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 24, 2014)

I predict Ino, or Hinata sketches!


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Where ? When ? I dont remeber any "true susano" just takL saying its complete susanoo but people call it perfect susanoo.



True, complete. Whateves. Wasn't called Perfect, from what I understand. 



The Faceless Man said:


> I rather think that he will get a new rinnegan jutsu then a susanoo upgrade... maybe use amaterasu on his susanoo... that kind of stuff...



Possible.

Kamui Shuriken were implied to be a result of Obito's Rikudou enhanced ocular power. 



The Faceless Man said:


> And mechs dont matter that much... Hashirama had a mech that dwarfed the Kurama&PS but it still ended in a draw with the mechs.



Now you have lost it. His mecha raped Susano'o and baby-shook the Kyuubi. 





Baby shook. I wanted to say shaked.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Now you have lost it. His mecha raped Susano'o and baby-shook the Kyuubi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but after that we see them fight 1 on 1. So hashirama used his mecha to get rid of the kyuubi and susanoo after that the battle continued... 
That leaves me to belive that hashirama mecha was also to damaged to be used.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Yes but after that we see them fight one 1 on 1. So hashirama used his mecha to get rid of the kyuubi and susanoo after that the battle continued...
> That leaves me to belive that hahsirmam mecha was also to damaged to be used.



That's nonsense. Only the 1,000 arm attachment on its back was damaged. The Mecha was fine, Hashirama was simply taking it easy. Madara was a light weight.

God of Shinobi.


----------



## TRN (Aug 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke will magically match him
> 
> You all know it... soon the rinnegan susano'o



NotthisShitAgain.pic

How many times have we heard this:toliet


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2014)

TRN said:


> NotthisShitAgain.pic
> 
> How many times have we heard this:toliet



Rinnegan aside, I truly hate Sasuke. But it's people like you which fills me with a desire to see him kick Naruto's teeth in.

Stop. 


I WILL GET MY DOUBLE RINNEGAN POWER!!! THIS CHAPTER SHALL BE THE ONE.

CRAZYMADARAFACE.png


----------



## TRN (Aug 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan aside, I truly hate Sasuke. But it's people like you which fills me with a desire to see him kick Naruto's teeth in.
> 
> Stop.



That all it will ever be is a desire.   Never to come true at this point


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> That's nonsense. *Only the 1,000 arm attachment on its back was damaged. The Mecha was fine*,* Hashirama was simply taking it easy*. Madara was a light weight.
> 
> God of Shinobi.



Then why he didnt used it after he got rid of PS 
So in a crazy fight that ended in Madara dying... Hashirmama had PIS ?

It really doesn't make sense....


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Then why he didnt used it after he got rid of PS
> So in a crazy fight that ended in Madara dying... Hashirmama had PIS ?
> 
> It really doesn't make sense....



Because of Kishi.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Because of Kishi.



If we go that way then it could also mean that Naruto will get PIS when he battles an 2 eyed Rinnegan Sasuke. 

So Kishi could restrict Naruto....


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> If we go that way then it could also mean that Naruto will get PIS when he battles an 2 eyed Rinnegan Sasuke.
> 
> So Kishi could restrict Naruto....



With two Rinnegan, he'll have to restrict Sasuke.


----------



## TRN (Aug 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> With two Rinnegan, he'll have to restrict Sasuke.



How so?  Please explain


This will be good


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2014)

TRN said:


> How so?  Please explain
> 
> 
> This will be good



Absorb all chakra attacks, repel anything, pull meteorites, Chibaku Tensei, Limbo, better S/T jutsu (Madara's Limbo power increased with a second Rinnegan).

But we know Kishi. Sasuke will stick to plain ole' T-Susano'o (no Enton), with no reason given why he isn't utilizing his other powers.




*Spoiler*: __ 






Unbeatable power. 



You're Sakura in this pic. In denial.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 24, 2014)

Only Hagoromo can use the rinnegan properly.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 24, 2014)

vered said:


> i sense a huge twist coming our way.



yep someone said it a few days ago. I bet since Sasuke's arm was hit by Kaguya's needle it will fail.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Only Hagoromo can use the rinnegan properly.



Unless the twist is hagoromo being final villain or him trolling hard the good guys, unfortunately i don't see him ever truly showing his power in battle
.The most we can hope for is for Madara to make a return and to show the power of his 2 eyes , something that was prevented by the takeover of Kaguya.


----------



## TRN (Aug 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Absorb all chakra attacks, repel anything, pull meteorites, Chibaku Tensei, Limbo, better S/T jutsu (Madara's Limbo power increased with a second Rinnegan).
> 
> But we know Kishi. Sasuke will stick to plain ole' T-Susano'o (no Enton), with no reason given why he isn't utilizing his other powers.
> 
> ...




When madara had this, did any of it work on six path naruto?    Naruto move faster than space time lol    

Yet sasuke is below sakura in this fight


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 24, 2014)

TRN said:


> When madara had this, did any of it work on six path naruto?    Naruto move faster than space time lol
> 
> Yet sasuke is below sakura in this fight



We never got the chance to see Madara with both eyes going all out, and certainly not after he awakened the third one.

BUT I do remember they never got around Madara's invisible barrier. 



Invictus-Kun said:


> Madara comes out of Kaguya on the sealing Process.
> 
> I hate this to happen.
> But it might happen.



He'll probably be depowered though.

Majestic black hair back, shirtless and only the rinnegan eyes remaining.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Only Hagoromo can use the rinnegan properly.



based on what?  

kaguya alone is a shit byakugan, sharingan, and rennigan user even though she is the original one


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 24, 2014)

Luiz said:


> We never got the chance to see Madara with both eyes going all out, and certainly not after he awakened the third one.
> 
> BUT I do remember they never got around Madara's invisible barrier.
> 
> ...



he was more badass that way though. 

he solo'd the alliance easily + naruto + Sasuke and the hokages.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2014)

TRN said:


> When madara had this, did any of it work on six path naruto?    Naruto move faster than space time lol
> 
> Yet sasuke is below sakura in this fight



Madara let off his attacks and moved on to other things.

Like, pwning the entire world. 


Naruto has no counter for Rinnegan genjutsu.


----------



## TRN (Aug 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara let off his attacks and moved on to other things.
> 
> Like, pwning the entire world.
> 
> ...



Wait for For Naruto next power up

Light (SUN) Yang Kurama + Dark (Moon) Ying Kurama  something special is going to happen) and the Other 8 tail beast Full Power.

Base God Six Path Sage Mode Level

Only one genjutsu will work.  That Moon eye Genjutsu aka Kaguya power.    And with naruto having all tail beast soon, no moon eye genjustsu( Kaguya power) for madara


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2014)

TRN said:


> Wait for For Naruto next power up
> 
> Light (SUN) Yang Kurama + Dark (Moon) Ying Kurama  something special is going to happen) and the Other 8 tail beast Full Power.
> 
> ...



Which is why Sasuke will obtain two T9 Rinnegans. Unbeatable Power?.


----------



## TRN (Aug 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Which is why Sasuke will obtain two T9 Rinnegans. Unbeatable Power?.



Wiithout Bijuu level chakra the rinnegans sucks ass.  Need all 9 bijuu to juice it up (see Madara)

Naruto will have Yang +Ying Kurama and 8 other Full Power tail beast with Sage of the Six path Sage Mode

Naruto wave his hand, half the world get destory by a invisible Sage of the six path Frog Katas

What a God


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2014)

TRN said:


> Wiithout Bijuu level chakra the rinnegans sucks ass.  Need all 9 bijuu to juice it up (see Madara)



Need all 9 Bijuu for Mugen Tsukyomi. One Limbo raped those same 9 Bijuu, no problem. 



TRN said:


> Naruto will have Yang +Ying Kurama and 8 other Full Power tail beast with Sage of the Six path Sage Mode



Ironic that he requires the Bijuu to do much of anything. 



TRN said:


> Naruto wave his hand, half the world get destory by a invisible Sage of the six path Frog Katas
> 
> What a God



Fan fics mean nothing before canon hype.


Two Rinnegan = **check my custom title**


----------



## TRN (Aug 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Need all 9 Bijuu for Mugen Tsukyomi. One Limbo raped those same 9 Bijuu, no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kish loving the Naruto wank  I have no doubt it will happen


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Which is why Sasuke will obtain two T9 Rinnegans. Unbeatable Power?.



Or Three rinnegan with tomoe, for perfected eye power.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 24, 2014)

I just hope we see Sasuke with moar moves!!!


----------



## Trojan (Aug 25, 2014)

Seeing all those votes about the seal being successful makes me sad. 
I want Kaguya to stay around.


----------



## Prak961 (Aug 25, 2014)

IMO, the seal works, but not as Team 7 expects. Only the bijuus are extracted from Kaguya and sealed into Naruto. While hagoromo and the Edo Kages on the way, the battle continues between team 7 and Kaguya, who loses most of her Chakra and powers.
Kakashi loses the chakra he received from Obito, who already told Rin that it was temporary. As he was losing the power of Obito's eyes, he Kamuis Zetsu to the acid dimension, eliminating him.
Naruto and Sasuke lose the powers given to them by Hagoromo.
Naruto goes numb and collapses when the chakra of all the tailed beasts are sealed in him.
The other members of team 7 protect Naruto from Kaguya, who attacks him in a bid to recapture the bijuus.
In subsequent chapter, Naruto regains consciousness and when team 7 are on the verge of victory, Hagoromo and the Edo Kages arrive. Hagoromo TNJs his mother, justifying his sealing of Kaguya. She understands and allows herself to be sealed.
Rivalry between Sasuke and Naruto will be played out similar to how Kakashi and Gai did, rather than any battle or use of their special powers.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> *Absorb all chakra attacks, repel anything, pull meteorites, Chibaku Tensei, Limbo, better S/T jutsu (Madara's Limbo power increased with a second Rinnegan).*
> 
> But we know Kishi. Sasuke will stick to plain ole' T-Susano'o (no Enton), with no reason given why he isn't utilizing his other powers.
> 
> ...



You are like Csdabest... he gives Sasuke all the MS jutsu you give him the RInnegan stuff 
It aint going to happen...
I can see another Rinnegan jutsu  or 2 for Sasuke but not that much.

Also people should also understand that Rinnegan is a power of both Ashura and Indra... Sasuke getting the top nuth would be kind of retarded since his just Indra...

Im just saying...


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 25, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Seeing all those votes about the seal being successful makes me sad.
> I want Kaguya to stay around.



Kaguya's sucking is a consensus among the readers every week. 

Only vocal haters of teh Mads cling to her this hard.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 25, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Kaguya's sucking is a consensus among the readers every week.
> 
> Only vocal haters of teh Mads cling to her this hard.



I don't care about Kaguya herself. 
but I was waiting for Minato's long-named jutsu for more than a year and a month now, and I need
him to use his jutsu against a strong opponent.  

that's the only reason to why I care.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 25, 2014)

vered said:


> Unless the twist is hagoromo being final villain or him trolling hard the good guys, unfortunately i don't see him ever truly showing his power in battle
> .The most we can hope for is for Madara to make a return and to show the power of his 2 eyes , something that was prevented by the takeover of Kaguya.



The question is what will Madara actually do? he has no purpose to be a villain anymore, the most he could do is to help defeat/seal Kaguya or Rinne Tensei those who died.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2014)

vered said:


> Unless the twist is hagoromo being final villain or him trolling hard the good guys, unfortunately i don't see him ever truly showing his power in battle
> .*The most we can hope for is for Madara to make a return and to show the power of his 2 eyes , something that was prevented by the takeover of Kaguya*.



-Kaguya is supposed to be > than Madara

-Naruto alone fought on par with her

So what the hell could Maddy do to surprise us, unless being fodderized? 

At best he just would be good as an opponent for Sasuke so he could show us a lill of his sharinnegan's skills. 

Actually, Kishi ruined all possibilities for a new/next FV since Kaguya was supposed to be the strongest being ever...

If we think about it, Kishi ruined the final fight with the Madara vs Hashirama's one. It should have been the last one opposing Naruto vs Sasuke. Now Kishi used the megazords fight card, he's no other choice than "Kubo Titing" his own manga...


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> You are like Csdabest... he gives Sasuke all the MS jutsu you give him the RInnegan stuff
> It aint going to happen...
> I can see another Rinnegan jutsu  or 2 for Sasuke but not that much.



Sasuke will gain all Mangekyo jutsu just like naruto got all the bijuu powers.

Amaterasu, Kagutsuchi: Enton
Tsukiyomi, Koto-Amatsuki= Mangekyo Sharingan Genjutsu
Sasuke Shifting, Obito's Phasing=Space Time
Izanagi,Izanami

He will have Kamui, Limbo, Sozu banbutsu, and Susano-o.

Them 6 paths and 4 noble realms homie=Manegkyo


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Kaguya's sucking is a consensus among the readers every week.
> 
> Only vocal haters of teh Mads cling to her this hard.



Im hoping for more after the seal fails... some background maybe some explination of why is she so silent... abusive parents maybe...

i like how the battle used old tricks and new stuff... it was nice... but she as a villain kind of sucks.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 25, 2014)

The IT needs to end


----------



## Arthas (Aug 25, 2014)

My prediction:

Flashback chapter probably from Kaguya's point of view.

Then near the end we see her resisting being sealed.


Off-Topic:

I noticed Fairy Tail was released today. Does that mean we are getting an early Naruto release too?


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 25, 2014)

FT is not Shonen Jump


----------



## Klue (Aug 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> You are like Csdabest... he gives Sasuke all the MS jutsu you give him the RInnegan stuff
> It aint going to happen...
> I can see another Rinnegan jutsu  or 2 for Sasuke but not that much.



Never again in your life will you compare me to Csdabest. 

He and I are like oil and water. 

At least I'm giving him he Rinnegan's core, base abilities — jutsu obtained by default. If Sasuke is restricted, prevented from using them, then what does that say?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> Never again in your life will you compare me to Csdabest.
> 
> He and I are like oil and water.
> 
> At least I'm giving him he Rinnegan's core, base abilities ? jutsu obtained by default. If Sasuke is restricted, prevented from using them, then what does that say?



You dont get it... Sasuke didnt got Rinnegan by normal means... Madara eyes were made with both ashura and indra chakra.... Sasuke rinnegan is just indra power.

You just assume that he should have the same shit that Madara's Rinnegan had.


----------



## Klue (Aug 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> You dont get it... Sasuke didnt got Rinnegan by normal means... Madara eyes were made with both ashura and indra chakra.... Sasuke rinnegan is just indra power.
> 
> You just assume that he should have the same shit that Madara's Rinnegan had.



  

What you're describing is a Sharingan.





Try again. :ignoramus


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> What you're describing is a Sharingan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude that picture shows what Madara had 
I only said that Madara eyes were obtained different then sasuke's.
Hell they look different.

What ability Madara eyes had could be irrelevant to what Sasuke has.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 25, 2014)

I predict.. No new techniques for Sasuke 

Would be nice if Naruto finally got serious though.. He could stomp Kaguya when he got angry a little, so he must be hiding quite some power. Probably for his new bijuu-chakra-construct-thingy.


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> Absorb all chakra attacks, repel anything, pull meteorites, Chibaku Tensei, Limbo, better S/T jutsu (Madara's Limbo power increased with a second Rinnegan).
> 
> But we know Kishi. Sasuke will stick to plain ole' T-Susano'o (no Enton), with no reason given why he isn't utilizing his other powers.
> 
> ...



Don't forget that because he has Itachi's eyes too, he has Totsuka + Yata mirror, but for some reason hasn't used them yet.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 25, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Kaguya's sucking is a consensus among the readers every week.
> 
> Only vocal haters of teh Mads cling to her this hard.




It actually seems the other way around: the readers who hated how Madara got defeated, think that Kaguya sucks. Which in large parts seemed to be caused by overestimating Madara's value within the story Kishimoto wanted to tell.

Kishimoto seems to have lost his ability to write villains a long time ago, so objectively Kaguya is neither better nor worse. Purely on personal preferences, I think that fighting Obito turned too psychological, while I think that fighting Madara wasn't psychological enough. Madara was no-selling his opponents on both a physical level and an emotional level. Madara's flashback was told by Hashirama. Madara's purpose was to active Mugen Tsukiyomi. Madara's behaviour was that of a nut-case obsessed with fighting. As soon as MT was activated, there was no reason to TnJ Madara anymore.

I think that Kaguya suffers because the story is more focused on Sasuke learning that you can't just dismiss people as useless. The coming chapter will either make of break Kaguya as a character.




Hussain said:


> the last chapter could have been the end of the volume as it was the 10th chapter. Unless this volume has 11 or 12 chapters, it ended already...




Given the cliffhanger nature of chapter 688, it would probably stimulate the sale of the next volume much better. Chapter 689 also has a cliffhanger but for someone wanting a good moment to drop the manga, that chapter is also the ideal open ending.


----------



## TRN (Aug 25, 2014)

X Pain X said:


> Don't forget that because he has Itachi's eyes too, he has but for some reason hasn't used them yet.



He will use them on naruto in their fight.   Kish will wank naruto by having him destroy Totsuka+Yata mirror


----------



## Klue (Aug 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Dude that picture shows what Madara had



Asura chakra from Hashirama, applied to his Edo form. Sasuke was also given Hashirama's cells and chakra — I'm implying that Hagormo integrated Hashirama's power into Sasuke's left arm, as he did with Naruto's right, using the One and Eight Tails chakra Obito gave to Naruto.



Regardless, he could have easily given Sasuke some of his own "Asura" chakra. Rinnegan requires both, after all.




The Faceless Man said:


> I only said that Madara eyes were obtained different then sasuke's.
> Hell they look different.



Probably a higher form rather than an alternate transformation.



The Faceless Man said:


> What ability Madara eyes had could be irrelevant to what Sasuke has.



Limbo, I'll give you, but not the Six Path techniques. The Rinnegan itself is named after them. We're to assume that every Rinnegan acquires those powers by default, just as every Sharingan records every thing that it sees.



TRN said:


> He will use them on naruto in their fight.   Kish will wank naruto by having him destroy Totsuka+Yata mirror



I yearned for someone to cock-smash that freaking mirror since its reveal. True Susano'o doesn't even use it; Kishi continues to disappoint.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> Asura chakra from Hashirama, applied to his Edo form. Sasuke was also given Hashirama's cells and chakra — I'm implying that Hagormoo integrated Hashirama's power into Sasuke's left arm, as he did with Naruto's right, using the One and Eight Tails chakra Obito gave to Naruto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what we know he only had hashirama chakra in order to stop madara's sage mode. And the Sage gaved them powers based on Ashura and Indra powers n
Even if its higher form that does not mean it has the same powers as Madara's rinngean... look at kaguya... she uses the rinnegan for other stuff...

Sharinagn also mean copywheel but not every sharingan user used that to copy jutsu... i know that rinnegan has the mythology of the six realms... but i think each realm might grant different powers to the user... just like the MS giving specific powers to the user...

I doubt there is based rinnegan jutsu... 
At this point we can only have a theory on this stuff this is why i said that you should not expect sasuke to use what Nagato had or Madara had...


----------



## Klue (Aug 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> From what we know he only had hashirama chakra in order to stop madara's sage mode. And the Sage gaved them powers based on Ashura and Indra powers n



Kabuto.



The Faceless Man said:


> I doubt there is based rinnegan jutsu...



Chibaku Tensei says hello.



The Faceless Man said:


> At this point we can only have a theory on this stuff this is why i said that you should not expect sasuke to use what Nagato had or Madara had...



He won't use it, because Kishi won't allow it, without reason, as he always does. We have seen this through Madara's eyes used via three shinobi.


I wish the Rinnegan's Six Paths differed between users, but there is nothing leading us to believe this is the case. It requires the same chakra to awaken.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 25, 2014)

Team 7 thinks they've won, chapter ends with someone getting blindsided by a attack...wait, this isnt Bleach, never mind


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kabuto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where does it say that kabuto was giving him hashirama DNA ???
Chibaku Tensei was used by Madara's Rinnegan only...  Nagato eyes = Madara eyes
I just gaved you a reson that Kishi could use...

There is a difference between a normal rinnegan a 6 tomoe rinnegan and a 9 tomoe rinnegan that is red... this is why im telling not to expect the same shit from different rinnegan's  

*PS*. There is absolute no evidence that Sasuke got ashura chakra to awaken his rinnegan...


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2014)

Arthas said:


> My prediction:
> 
> *Flashback chapter probably from Kaguya's point of view.*
> 
> ...



Well, now you said it... 

Nevertheless, I'm still doubting Kaguya will be sealed next chapter....


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 25, 2014)

Sasuke has
 his own chakra
 Itachi's chakra
 Indra's chakra
 Hagoromo's yin chakra
 Hashirama's senjutsu chakra, so possibly Ashura's chakra
 Juugo's flesh
 maybe Kabuto's chakra
 who knows what else


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 25, 2014)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> It actually seems the other way around: the readers who hated how Madara got defeated, think that Kaguya sucks. Which in large parts seemed to be caused by overestimating Madara's value within the story Kishimoto wanted to tell.
> 
> Kishimoto seems to have lost his ability to write villains a long time ago, so objectively Kaguya is neither better nor worse. Purely on personal preferences, I think that fighting Obito turned too psychological, while I think that fighting Madara wasn't psychological enough. Madara was no-selling his opponents on both a physical level and an emotional level. Madara's flashback was told by Hashirama. Madara's purpose was to active Mugen Tsukiyomi. Madara's behaviour was that of a nut-case obsessed with fighting. As soon as MT was activated, there was no reason to TnJ Madara anymore.
> 
> I think that Kaguya suffers because the story is more focused on Sasuke learning that you can't just dismiss people as useless. The coming chapter will either make of break Kaguya as a character.



C'mon, you've been here every week. Most people have been saying the same thing about Kaguya.

I've even seen Madara haters complain about her character or lack thereof.

At the same time, they are the only people that give her any support. And I'm not assuming, the few people that did are members I'd seen bursting in anger at Madara in other instances.

And that anger is the only thing that draws anyone to her at all.


----------



## Klue (Aug 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Where does it say that kabuto was giving him hashirama DNA ???



Kabuto stated that he used his medical ninjutsu, the cells of Hashirama that he studied and someone's advice, all to save Sasuke.



The Faceless Man said:


> Chibaku Tensei was used by Madara's Rinnegan only...  Nagato eyes = Madara eyes
> I just gaved you a reson that Kishi could use...



Okay. So I guess you forgot that Hagoromo used Chibaku Tensei to seal the Juubi and create the moon? 







The Faceless Man said:


> There is a difference between a normal rinnegan a 6 tomoe rinnegan and a 9 tomoe rinnegan that is red... this is why im telling not to expect the same shit from different rinnegan's



I'm expecting new powers from what appears to be higher forms of the standard Rinnegan. Why would I believe that each Rinnegan appears with brand new powers when the Rinnegan requires the same chakra to awaken, every time?



The Faceless Man said:


> *PS*. There is absolute no evidence that Sasuke got ashura chakra to awaken his rinnegan...



There is no evidence that a Ashura-less Rinnegan exist, but you push for it anyway. The fact that he acquired Hashirama's cells and chakra is evidence enough.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 25, 2014)

I predict the seal is like a small moon. Naruto's seal creates a full moon like orb of light around Kaguya, and Sasuke's seal makes a black crescent in that moon that proceeds to cover it, representing the phases of the moon. The seal is complete when the moon of light turns completely dark, representing the new moon. 

Basically this, just replace the giant rock for a ball of light and imagine Kaguya trapped inside, Kinda like the water prison technique.



Or the generic rip out Bijuu's tug of war shit.


----------



## Kung Pow (Aug 25, 2014)

vered said:


> i sense a huge twist coming our way.


Note, Sasuke's eye bleeding.
He is about to perform his special Sharinnegan technique.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kabuto stated that he used his medical ninjutsu, the cells of Hashirama that he studied and someone's advice, all to save Sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude he said that he used medical ninjutsu that does not mean he gaved him hashiramma cells.


The Sage of Six Paths could have all jutsu like Kaguya has... cuz RS has both powers of yin and yang... both ashura and indra.

Cuz we saw this shit everytime... Madara used limbo and Kaguya is using the dimensional stuff... and again the rinnegan that sasuke got was not the same madara had and it was not made with the same method that madara did.

Nope at this point i think there is no fact... seeing how the sage gaved gifs for both ashura and indra transmigration.
I could see a Rinnegan without the need of Ashura... If we go that way we might say Naruto got some Indra powers... and this is not the case.


----------



## Kung Pow (Aug 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Dude he said that he used medical nijutsu that does not mean he gaved him hashiramma cells.


Correct.
Sasuke did not gain Hashirama's Cells during this encounter.

It happened when Hashirama transferred his remaining chakra to Sasuke, which according to recent events, could be considered comparable to a DNA transplant.

For further examples regarding the chakra/dna issue, please refer to my thread:


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Dude he said that he used medical ninjutsu that does not mean he gaved him hashiramma cells.
> 
> 
> The Sage of Six Paths could have all jutsu like Kaguya has... cuz RS has both powers of yin and yang... both ashura and indra.
> ...



Kabuto gave Sasuke Senju DNA which awoke his Rinnegan. It wasnt Hagoromo. Hagoromo confirmed he split his chakras into those two seals for Naruto and Sasuke. Naruto new transformation isn't because of Hagoromo. It because Obito gave Naruto all the Chakras.

Even the Viz Translation states that Kabuto gave Sasuke Senju DNA. And I don't remember exactly but Im pretty sure that it meant Altered/Modified Senju DNA. Because afterwords Their was a LARGE Chunk of Kabuto's Belly Snake missing as if he infused it inside of Sasuke. And as we know  Zetsu infused Zetsu spored into Sasuke that got had a super reaction to Sage Energy. Zetsu had confirmed he did the same to kabuto. So Im pretty sure Kabuto gave Sasuke Senju DNA. Hashirama gave him his Ashura infested Chakra. Sasuke is going to pass Hashirama Chakra on and lose the rinnegan and discover the True power of Mangekyo and his clan



NarutoShion4ever said:


> Sasuke has
> his own chakra
> Itachi's chakra
> Indra's chakra
> ...



Viz Confirmed he Kabuto gave Sasuke Modified Hashirama Senju DNA. Kishi essentially created a way for Sasuke to retain powerful Senju DNA boost to his physical energies to augment his Uchiha Powers to their Perfection. While giving up Hashirama's Chakras that seem to have Ashura Chakra infused inside of it to get rid of the Rinnegan.

Dat True Power of the Uchiha is Coming


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 25, 2014)

For the Rinnegan thing, it's possible Sasuke doesn't have any Hashirama jazz. Uniting Indra's and Ashura's chakra was only necessary to reawaken Hagoromo's chakra, which is what caused the Rinnegan to appear. Sasuke got chakra directly from Hagoromo, so he may have simply cut out the middle man.

Kishi did put some emphasis on keeping their powers separate, so giving Sasuke powers of both would kinda undermine that anyway. 

Still, he went out of his way to have Kabuto do the cell transfer thing for a reason. Kishi also undermined ever single theme he presented up till now as well.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 25, 2014)

Kishimoto shitted on all my Uchiha dreams.

But he turned Obito into the fairy godmother, so it works out.


----------



## Njaa (Aug 25, 2014)

It's about time we get back to see what the edo-kages and ghost So6P are doing.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 25, 2014)

If we see new Byakugan feats, I'll eat my three cups of rice.


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 26, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> Note, Sasuke's eye bleeding.
> He is about to perform his special Sharinnegan technique.



What are you on about.  He had just used his sharinnegan teleport technique to swap himself with the Naruto clone that was struck with a bone spear.  You can see that it was teleported and continued to crumble


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 26, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I predict sasuke's mark in his hand doesn't work.



Because of Kaguya's attack in 680?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 26, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Because of Kaguya's attack in 680?



Wasn't sasuke able to use his chidori against Kaguya though? 
so he clearly can use his chakra with that arm.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 26, 2014)

I predict Maddy goes out of Kaguy's ass.

I predict Sasuke getting trolled.

I predict Kakashi awesomeness.

I predict BZ admitting he is the Zero tailed bijuu and the stronget of them all.

I predict more butt hurts, but I dont care.


----------



## Syntaxis (Aug 26, 2014)

The seal will fail massively because:

Hagoromo's brother Hamura Ōtsutsuki hasn't had a role yet. He's probably going to play a part in the story at some point.

Also, the edo hokages are still out there. Hashirama was touching the lower body of Madara when Hagoromo's spirit spawned in front of them. They should have a role to fulfill, too.

Same for Madara. He'll be made aware that he was played from the start. Having him return to full power and having him help everybody out would be an amazing twist.

The rabbit hag will lose eventually, but it'll take the combined effort of them all to seal her forever.


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

Syntaxis said:


> The seal will fail massively because:
> 
> *Hagoromo's brother Hamura Ōtsutsuki hasn't had a role yet. He's probably going to play a part in the story at some point.*
> 
> ...


we could see his brother later on.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 26, 2014)

I Predict More Mangekyo Hype.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 26, 2014)

I predict BZ will say "sorry mom" and absorb the arm + more chakra from all caught in the IT.


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 26, 2014)

sealing fails
Kakashi gets a rinnegan 
Kakashi using kamui raikiri dog and or kamui/ Raikiri traps.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 26, 2014)

As much I would like for this fight too end next chapter since Kaguya is just awful it would make zero sense if the seal works.

Because when they sealed Kaguya the first time it required both Hagromo/Hamura chakra too seal her and Naruto/Sasuke only have 50% of Hagoromo's chakra respectively.


----------



## Klue (Aug 26, 2014)

Setas1999 said:


> Kakashi gets a rinnegan



Don't want.


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Don't want.


kishi already shat on sasuke. why not shit on him more?


----------



## TRN (Aug 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Don't want.



From Frog-fu

[sp]







[/sp]


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 26, 2014)

[sp=I don't know how to use tags]





TRN said:


> From Frog-fu


[/sp]
That's hilarious and captures Sasuke's responses from the Wave arc to now. :rofl


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 26, 2014)

And Kakashi gives no fuck 

Just like Kishi, sadly


----------



## TRN (Aug 26, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I stole this and sened to the header thread... i think we should get this up.



I wonder if kishi will give naruto yang Kurama as his last power up  Yin Kurama +Yang Kurama +8 bijuu chakra or 8 bijuu


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2014)

Never a good thing when Sasuke marvels at someone else's power. I think he's gonna fall right back into his old ways, especially when the seal fails.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 26, 2014)

TRN said:


> I wonder if kishi will give naruto yang Kurama as his last power up  Yin Kurama +Yang Kurama +8 bijuu chakra or 8 bijuu



nope he already got his last power up.... the bijuu's will be free but yin kurama and all other bijuu's chakra will remain in naruto....


----------



## TRN (Aug 26, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> nope he already got his last power up.... the bijuu's will be free but yin kurama and all other bijuu's chakra will remain in naruto....



That make sense  Naruto still godly


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Don't want.



>Klue
>Not wanting more Rinnegan
>


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 26, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Never a good thing when Sasuke marvels at someone else's power. I think he's gonna fall right back into his old ways, especially when the seal fails.




Or maybe Sasuke will cause the seal to function differently, because he wants more power?



That reminds me...how is that seal supposed to work? If this sealed the Juubi, have Naruto and Sasuke agreed on whom she will be sealed into? The more I think about it, the more I think this will be the start of the fight between Naruto and Sasuke. It seems fucking perfect for it.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Mangekyo shat all over Sasuke's Susano'o.

Sasuke's just standing there like "you ungrateful piece of shit!"

I love Rinnegan all over again.


----------



## Deynard (Aug 26, 2014)

Teuchi Ootsutsuki will appear.


----------



## SageModeMan (Aug 26, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



" But this is..."   It's Obito's... who just apparently died.  That's why Sasuke was surprised.   

Sorry Sasuke lovers, but he's an Uchiha, not a god.   And he has 1/2 Rinnegan for a reason(it was given to him), he doesn't have Hashirama DNA, which is the only way Madara awakened Rinnegan. 

At some point the battle has to take a turn, and this is that point I believe.   Remember, Kakashi has already foreshadowed this as the end, this is Team 7's final mission.


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hope sasuke loses his rennigan. never liked it in the first place 

ST spaming is as bad as shadow clone and rasengan spamming


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 26, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it hard to believe that all those people spamming that panel didn't take the time to read it.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 26, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't he referring to the chakra Kaguya was getting, not Kakashi's. I mean he was looking down at the ground where the chakra was coming from.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 26, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Isn't he referring to the chakra Kaguya was getting, not Kakashi's. I mean he was looking down at the ground where the chakra was coming from.


I know that. I wasn't talking about that.


----------



## Klona (Aug 26, 2014)

Add the choice "Flashback" to the poll.


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2014)

Klona said:


> Add the choice "Flashback" to the poll.



adding that as a choice would be like adding "will kishi use ink next chapter"  

a flashback is certain. it will be at least 2 chapters long. 

i just hope we see the ancient orochimaru vs itachi who is the king of the rabbet race bitches on his time traveling dragon fighting. 

and maybe a 300 style madara for the fangirls and fanart 

maybe some hashi as well 

Note, that the curse mark is connected to Rikudou


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 26, 2014)

Seal fails 100%. Or seal works then we'll find out stuff like "The seal wasnt powerful enough "


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Seal fails 100%. Or seal works then we'll find out stuff like "The seal wasnt powerful enough "


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 26, 2014)

The hokages have yet to do their thing so yeah, it's not over yet.

It's close though, and I can already smell dat Sasuke arc comin'.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 26, 2014)

The seal actually may work.

It seemed like Izanami which was revealed way to early in the fight against Kabuto would fail but instead of a surprise with Kabuto breaking free right away and turning the tables that was the end of the fight.

Kaguya's fight is already over 10 chapters long. Rarely fights last more than that and even when they do it is a sign that the battle is in its closing stage.

Still...Black Zetsu may take over. Or maybe even Madara if Kaguya didn't kill him and merely took over his body and used a henge to look female.

Weird how Kaguya's plan was either so flat or unexplained. Did she just want a world filled with Zetsus or was it a part of some bigger scheme? Why did Kishi not try to develop her personality at all and just kept her as silent as Itachi ever was...


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 26, 2014)

It would be interesting to see that naruto before kaguya gets sealed wants to take out the bijus...and kaguya uses this chance to enter naruto... and maybe take over his body so sasuke has to fght naruto.... and naruto while beign controlled by kaguya gets to see her past and stuff that happened before he is able to break free and take over his body


----------



## WT (Aug 26, 2014)

I hope the seal requires either Naruto or Sasuke as a sacrifice.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yeah I think Sasuke and maybe the Hokage's will sacrifice themselves in Naruto's place.

I think the seal is supposed use Naruto & Sasuke as sacrifices.

Maybe Hamura similarly sacrificed his life in Hagoromo's place.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 26, 2014)

As Sakura is falling down with the punch, I predict Kaguya using substitution Jutsu to escape and Sakura gets in the middle between Naruto and Sasuke, too late for them to recall their movements and they end up touching and sealing Sakura away to the moon


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 26, 2014)

If Kaguya does get sealed, then the last few chapters would just be the most WTF ever. Character comes out of nowhere, takes over the villain spot, then leaves before we even know why. It would be the weirdest ending ever, really.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 26, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> If Kaguya does get sealed, then the last few chapters would just be the most WTF ever. Character comes out of nowhere, takes over the villain spot, then leaves before we even know why. It would be the weirdest ending ever, really.



LOL there will be a huge flashback for sure. Maybe a Kaguya Gaiden


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 26, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> As Sakura is falling down with the punch, I predict Kaguya using substitution Jutsu to escape and Sakura gets in the middle between Naruto and Sasuke, too late for them to recall their movements and they end up touching and sealing Sakura away to the moon



maybe Sakura get power-up bc of that   so she has both Yin & Yang power


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 26, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> If Kaguya does get sealed, then the last few chapters would just be the most WTF ever. Character comes out of nowhere, takes over the villain spot, then leaves before we even know why. It would be the weirdest ending ever, really.



She's such a terrible character that I doubt there will be many complaints with her gone, though. If Kishi really had plans for her, they should have shown by now. But as it is, she's been around ~10 chapters and the author made no effort whatsoever to make her interesting or even give her a personality or a story. 

I personally think she'll be TnJed, so it's too soon for a seal, but if it happened then good riddance, at least we won't have to look at her dippy constipated face anymore.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 26, 2014)

In this chapter there will be a change of scene for sure. It's the first chapter of the 72nd volume. I think he will show Hagoromo and the Edo Tensei


----------



## Ashi (Aug 26, 2014)

I want the seal to fail so that we can see more of Kaguya


But at the same time if this doesn't work how the fudge are they gonna beat her 

Seemed to me like that sneak attack was about all they had


----------



## Trojan (Aug 26, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> In this chapter there will be a change of scene for sure. It's the first chapter of the 72nd volume. I think he will show Hagoromo and the Edo Tensei



Not necessarily, really. 
This volume might have 11 or even 12 chapters for all we know. Especially if Kaguya is indeed going to be sealed, then Kishi might make this volume with 11 chapters to warp everything up and be done with Kaguya...


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Kishi really had plans for her, they should have shown by now. But as it is, she's been around ~10 chapters and the author made no effort whatsoever to make her interesting or even give her a personality or a story.



Yeah the manga is ended and she had no story. It's not like the author has at least 15 chapters to tell her story.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 26, 2014)

Karin will appeare in this chapter


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 26, 2014)

Hussain said:


> This volume might have 11 or even 12 chapters for all we know


A tankobon with 12 chapters? Tell me which Naruto tankobon has 230 pages. He already did tankobon 70 with 11 chapters, I don't think he will do ANOTHER tankobon with 11 chapters. It's unnecessary at this point, he already did a big cliffhanger in the last chapter.



> Especially if Kaguya is indeed going to be sealed, then Kishi might make this volume with 11 chapters to warp everything up and be done with Kaguya



Yeah you end the volume with a sealed Kaguya so no one will buy the next volume. I see you are not a writer. You have to make a CLIFFHANGER, at the end of the volume. Not a happy ending. That's what the editor asks Kishimoto. That in the last chapter was a HUGE cliffhanger for the majority of readers.

When you make a cliffhanger, it will be stronger if you make it last longer. The more it lasts, the stronger it will be. So a change of scene at this point would be a good idea, especially considering that Hagoromo is hanging there since 10 chapters ago and this is getting ridiculous. He has been off-panel for too much time


----------



## Trojan (Aug 26, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> A tankobon with 12 chapters? Tell me which Naruto tankobon has 230 pages. He already did tankobon 70 with 11 chapters, I don't think he will do ANOTHER tankobon with 11 chapters. It's unnecessary at this point, he already did a big cliffhanger in the last chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-the Volume number 61 (the uchihas Vs Kabuto) has 12 chapters. 
both volumes 69 and 70 were with 11 chapters each... 

- The same thing happened with Madara, he got fodderized and got rid off in the same volume.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 26, 2014)

Here's a crazy theory. What if this isn't Kaguya's true body and her real body is the fruit which is currently being grown by the world-tree. So when Naruto and Sasuke waste their Hagoromo chakra to seal this Kaguya, the true Kaguya pops up in the Narutoverse dimension. That's why Hagoromo is giving the Hokages chakra to seal the true Kaguya, but obviously they will fail and ultimately give that chakra to Naruto/Sasuke who will than fight the true Kaguya sealing her.


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 26, 2014)

Continuing the theme of humiliating Sasuke:

Naruto's half of the seal work, but Sasuke's half doesn't work. By doing this Kishi will further humiliate Sasuke by making his statement of him being needed to seal Kaguya void.



Turrin said:


> Here's a crazy theory. What if this isn't Kaguya's true body and her real body is the fruit which is currently being grown by the world-tree. So when Naruto and Sasuke waste their Hagoromo chakra to seal this Kaguya, the true Kaguya pops up in the Narutoverse dimension. That's why* Hagoromo is giving the Hokages chakra* to seal the true Kaguya, but obviously they will fail and ultimately give that chakra to Naruto/Sasuke who will than fight the true Kaguya sealing her.



No.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 26, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Here's a crazy theory. What if this isn't Kaguya's true body and her real body is the fruit which is currently being grown by the world-tree. So when Naruto and Sasuke waste their Hagoromo chakra to seal this Kaguya, the true Kaguya pops up in the Narutoverse dimension. That's why Hagoromo is giving the Hokages chakra to seal the true Kaguya, but obviously they will fail and ultimately give that chakra to Naruto/Sasuke who will than fight the true Kaguya sealing her.



Except the Hokages are the ones who are going to give chakra to Hagoromo, not the other way around.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 26, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Continuing the theme of humiliating Sasuke:
> 
> Naruto's half of the seal work, but Sasuke's half doesn't work. By doing this Kishi will further humiliate Sasuke by making statement of him being needed to seal Kaguya void.


You always expect the worst.

If the Rinnegan keeps getting shit on, then Sasuke's reputation is a price I'm willing to pay.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I personally think she'll be TnJed, so it's too soon for a seal, but if it happened then good riddance, at least we won't have to look at her dippy constipated face anymore.



For that to happen she would have to actually have a personality in the first place and be the tragic parallel to Naruto. 

Sometimes Evil posts spoilers hours later from now. Besides, she usually posts when it's shitstorm worthy chapters not always good ones.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 26, 2014)

I predict a cliffhanger at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 26, 2014)

i predict the sealing failing then Sasuke proceed to create Super Perfect Susanoo ,Super Perfect Susanoo will be at least 5 or 10 time bigger than Perfect Susanoo.


----------



## Azula (Aug 26, 2014)

Kaguya switches places with her arm and black zetsu


----------



## Monna (Aug 26, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> As Sakura is falling down with the punch, I predict Kaguya using substitution Jutsu to escape and Sakura gets in the middle between Naruto and Sasuke, too late for them to recall their movements and they end up touching and sealing Sakura away to the moon


That would be the best fucking thing ever.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 26, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> i predict the sealing failing then Sasuke proceed to create Super Perfect Susanoo ,Super Perfect Susanoo will be at least 5 or 10 time bigger than Perfect Susanoo.



Oh, you mean like going from this...



... To this?


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 26, 2014)

Hussain said:


> both volumes 69 and 70 were with 11 chapters each...


oh yeah, the volume 69 has 11 chapters too. So it would be the THIRD volume in a row with 11 chapters. It's highly unlikely to be honest. He adds 1 chapter only when he needs it to make a cliffhanger. Cliffhanger in volume 69 was the Sekizo. In volume 70 it was falling into lava. He already did a big cliffhanger in volume 71, so I don't see the point of adding another chapter to the volume. but anyway


----------



## Klue (Aug 26, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> You always expect the worst.
> 
> If the Rinnegan keeps getting shit on, then Sasuke's reputation is a price I'm willing to pay.



You're a horrible person.


----------



## TRN (Aug 26, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Oh, you mean like going from this...
> 
> 
> 
> ... To this?



one of the most overrated anime of all time.  This and kill la kill


----------



## Gabe (Aug 26, 2014)

kakashi uses another ms tech obito did not show maybe some tsukiyomi. or another super kamui attack.


----------



## TRN (Aug 26, 2014)

Gabe said:


> kakashi uses another ms tech obito did not show maybe some tsukiyomi. or another super kamui attack.



I hope not  Get this shitty war over with please


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 26, 2014)

My 3 possible predictions:

1) Black Zetsu sacrify himself to save Kaguya, losing her only loyal son Kaguya snaps demonstrating the godlike aura Juubito had.

2) Black Zetsu absorbs Kaguya and/or her powers.

3) Sasuke not satisfied with his current power, makes it so the seal seals Kaguya within himself rather than whatever the seal is supposed to do, becoming the first True Juubi Jinchuuriki. Beginning of FV Sasuke arc.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 26, 2014)

in a surprise twist the seal does work and it turns out Kaguya was a huge waste of time. 

(hope this isn't the case. I still have hope for Kaguya having some real importance to the story other than simply being powerful and the progenitor or w/e of everything.)


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 26, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Continuing the theme of humiliating Sasuke:
> 
> Naruto's half of the seal work, but Sasuke's half doesn't work. By doing this Kishi will further humiliate Sasuke by making his statement of him being needed to seal Kaguya void.
> 
> ...



Ah... you're negativity was right on que. I've noticed a trend though. You've yet to be proven wrong. If only you would use your powers for good.


----------



## TRN (Aug 26, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> My 3 possible predictions:
> 
> 1) Black Zetsu sacrify himself to save Kaguya, losing her only loyal son Kaguya snaps demonstrating the godlike aura Juubito had.
> 
> ...



All 3 have 0 chance of happen thank lord    This War Needs To End ASAP


----------



## Gabe (Aug 26, 2014)

TRN said:


> I hope not  Get this shitty war over with please



the war does need to end but i doubt kishi will seal kaguya yet the he like to have ending like last week where it seems everything is about to go right when it fails.

i think the seal on sasuke may fail because of the needle or kaguya will do a switch a roo and either get sakura or BZ sealed. what if she can reform from her arm cut from her. it seems to easy right now. i do hope we move from her. but i do not think we will.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 26, 2014)

TRN said:


> All 3 have 0 chance of happen thank lord    This War Needs To End ASAP



You are aware if Kaguya is sealed without anyone taking her power, is the end of the manga, right?

The only other possible candidate would be Orochimaru eating the fruit or attaining a perfect body through Zetsuification (since he already has a Zetsu body he may be further evolved into an ultimate being).


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 26, 2014)

TRN said:


> All 3 have 0 chance of happen thank lord    This War Needs To End ASAP



The Sasuke arc IS coming closer though. 


I give this fight no more than 3 chapters before it ends.


----------



## TRN (Aug 26, 2014)

Gabe said:


> the war does need to end but i doubt kishi will seal kaguya yet the he like to have ending like last week where it seems everything is about to go right when it fails.



Didn't we have like 30 of those moment in this war and 2-5 with kaguya


----------



## Gabe (Aug 26, 2014)

TRN said:


> Didn't we have like 30 of those moment in this war and 2-5 with kaguya



yup so i expect more. it is like when people thought naruto was out of chakra and he was done but no he came back. kishi likes the fake out


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 26, 2014)

I doubt the sealing will "just fail" it will likely require Kaguya to pull something hard, even for her. Either sacrify her only son left or be sealed and assimilated by another villain (BZ or Sasuke).

Albeit I guess is possible she is just sealed if Orochimaru ends up being the ultimate threat, he got a shot when it was revealed Mugen Tsukuyomi brings Zetsuification. Having a Zetsu body, is possible that what will come out of that coccon is going to be something very nasty.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 26, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> My 3 possible predictions:
> 
> 1) Black Zetsu sacrify himself to save Kaguya, losing her only loyal son Kaguya snaps demonstrating the godlike aura Juubito had.


*Re: Kaguya loses Zetsu and snaps*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TRN (Aug 26, 2014)

Luiz said:


> The Sasuke arc IS coming closer though.
> 
> 
> I give this fight no more than 3 chapters before it ends.



There will be no more sasuke arc or naruto arc dude.  Beside if sasuke act up, kakashi will one panel sasuke


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 26, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> *Re: Kaguya loses Zetsu and snaps*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Hope if she snaps, she lose her robes, revealing epic 6 abs


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 26, 2014)

TRN said:


> There will be no more sasuke arc or naruto arc dude.  Beside if sasuke act up, kakashi will one panel sasuke



Implying that Sasuke has already received his final powerup?

Naive fools...


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 26, 2014)

Now that is Sasuke's chance to get his final power up, assuming the seal works Sasuke as the sealer should absorb Kaguya or her Juubi. If Sasuke does not use this chance, he will never get another one.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

Since I doubt the seal will work (also considering the Kages will have to arrive for the battle), I see this lasting around maybe 5-8 more chapters. 

Afterwards we'll get to the "end of the arc" stuff and then move onto the final arc in which Sasuke turns and takes over.


----------



## TRN (Aug 26, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Implying that Sasuke has already received his final powerup?
> 
> Naive fools...



Does it look like kakashi care about sasuke getting a powerup?   If sasuke get another one naruto/Kakashi will to.


Kaskashi with rinnegan

This is the Next Kakashi Powerup


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 26, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Oh, you mean like going from this...
> 
> 
> 
> ... To this?



yes,pretty much.


----------



## Monna (Aug 26, 2014)

Black Zetsu will use the akatsuki rings to somehow stop the seal


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 26, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Black Zetsu will use the akatsuki rings to somehow stop the seal



he gonna summon Captain Chakra.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 26, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Since I doubt the seal will work (also considering the Kages will have to arrive for the battle), I see this lasting around maybe 5-8 more chapters.
> 
> Afterwards we'll get to the "end of the arc" stuff and then move onto the final arc in which Sasuke turns and takes over.


Wouldn't the Hokages be focusing on breaking Mugen Tsukuyomi? And why should this battle continue, its ran its course.


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys

Any news? spoilers? blatant fanboyism?


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 26, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wouldn't the Hokages be focusing on breaking Mugen Tsukuyomi? And why should this battle continue, its ran its course.



I don't think so, defeating Kaguya should stop MT. If not, Sasuke can break it according to him. 

Though I do acknowledge Kishi saying "Oh RS and Hokages were just to stop MT" is possible if Kishi want to copout from this fight early.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wouldn't the Hokages be focusing on breaking Mugen Tsukuyomi? And why should this battle continue, its ran its course.



We're not sure about what the Kages will do but they'll be helpful somehow. 

And as for "why" the battle will continue? You should know by now that asking "why" in this manga gets you nowhere. We've been tossing it around repeatedly since this War started and in Kishi's eyes it's less of "why" and more of "how" which is where we're at. 

Things won't clear up until this War arc is done with with the "whys" and that's what I'm ready for. Kaguya taking over was great but the problem is this War arc had already ran it's course when Obito was defeated. We just need to wrap it up quickly.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 26, 2014)

Not to mention defeating Kaguya by sealing her will solve nothing, it will be Hagoromo and Hamura all over again.

She will eventually get unsealed.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 26, 2014)

TRN said:


> Does it look like kakashi care about sasuke getting a powerup?   If sasuke get another one naruto/Kakashi will to.
> 
> 
> Kaskashi with rinnegan
> ...



Not according to kishi. Naruto year then kakashi and sakura then last sasuke.. This whole war has been one big narutoxkakashi power up. Sasuke is progressing much like how naruto is progressing.

Also black zetsu escapes to the real world


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 26, 2014)

The Hokages can't break Mugen Tsukuyomi it was stated you need a Rinnegan too break a Rinnegan Genjutsu there focus is probably on opening a portal so they aren't stranded once Kaguya is dealt with.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't believe people think Kaguya is going to get sealed so quickly


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 26, 2014)

are the good sis Rin's OP chakras finally going to make their way to the battlefield?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The Hokages can't break Mugen Tsukuyomi it was stated you need a Rinnegan too break a Rinnegan Genjutsu there focus is probably on opening a portal so they aren't stranded once Kaguya is dealt with.


Uh, Hagoromo is there. He has the Rinnegan. The Hokages give him THEIR chakra and he'll be able to break Mugen Tsukuyomi.



Gilgamesh said:


> I can't believe people think Kaguya is going to get sealed so quickly


Its for the best at this point man. Kaguya needs to be sealed _so the story can finally progress_. Drawing it out or delaying it or having it fail will make the story stagnate more than it already does.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 27, 2014)

It's not going to happen


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 27, 2014)

Kaguya pulls off her royal wardrove, now the _real_ fight begins. 

Seriously, I expect that something among the lines of Naruto (and maybe Sasuke) finding themselves inside Kaguya's mind or subconcious where they see the rest of the Bijuus since they have touched her with their Yin & Yang seals. Maybe we'll get a look at Madara if he is there.

But something is also bound to not go as planned with this sealing. I'm not counting out the gigantic Gudoudama that Kaguya created in the last chapter.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 27, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Uh, Hagoromo is there. He has the Rinnegan. The Hokages give him THEIR chakra and he'll be able to break Mugen Tsukuyomi.


Hagoromo is a ghost he can't actually cast jutsu with it he would need too have a physical body too be able too do anything.


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 27, 2014)

Madara can

He knows they toyed (sp?) with him so he has all the reasons to fuck up the MT now


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Hagoromo is a ghost he can't actually cast jutsu with it he would need too have a physical body too be able too do anything.


Hagoromo said he was going to cast a jutsu. One that he required the Hokage's to give THEIR chakra to. Don't you remember? 

Yin release: Lightning Claw


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 27, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Uh, Hagoromo is there. He has the Rinnegan. The Hokages give him THEIR chakra and he'll be able to break Mugen Tsukuyomi.
> 
> 
> Its for the best at this point man. Kaguya needs to be sealed _so the story can finally progress_. Drawing it out or delaying it or having it fail will make the story stagnate more than it already does.



Just sealing Kaguya would solve nothing, it would just make Naruto Hagoromo v2 and Sasuke Hamura v2.

She will get unsealed again, guaranteed. Yes, even if Black Zetsu is terminated.

She has to be permanently destroyed or TNJed.

It would arguably happen sooner, with Kaguya being now a hard reality and not someone nobody knew about and with ninjutsu as refined as it is, is only a matter of time before someone like Orochimaru unsealed her or absorbed her power.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 27, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> Madara can
> 
> He knows they toyed (sp?) with him so he has all the reasons to fuck up the MT now


Madara can't either his eye's are gone since Kaguya took over his body and if you can't even summon the Gedo Mazo with the Edo Tensei Rinnegan there's no way they are breaking Infinite Tsukuyomi with them either.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 27, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Just sealing Kaguya would solve nothing, it would just make Naruto Hagoromo v2 and Sasuke Hamura v2.
> 
> She will get unsealed again, guaranteed. Yes, even if Black Zetsu is terminated.
> 
> ...



Madara wasn't Tnj'd (not yet at least. ) 
nor were Deidara, Kakuzu, Hidan...etc @_@


----------



## Klue (Aug 27, 2014)

Juubi, Madara, then Sasuke.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 27, 2014)

The only reason that the seal is going to fail is because good storytelling dictates that Kaguya be defeated "for realsies" this time.  If not it's just kicking the can down the road, which reflects poorly on the heroes of the story.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 27, 2014)

The probability of events I see happening:

1) The sealing fail, but with a significant sacrifice on Kaguya's part 60 %

2) Someone else takes over Kaguya's power 25 %

3) Orochimaru becomes a villain 15.99 %

4) Madara takes over as villain again as Kaguya recedes back .01 %


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 27, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Madara wasn't Tnj'd (not yet at least. )
> nor were Deidara, Kakuzu, Hidan...etc @_@



They were not sealed either.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 27, 2014)

Hagoromo reveals it was all a plan get his mother out of the way, and mind controls the Hokages.


----------



## Klue (Aug 27, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> The probability of events I see happening:
> 
> 1) The sealing fail, but with a significant sacrifice on Kaguya's part 60 %
> 
> ...



Might want to swap three with four. Orochimaru's time as a villain is clearly over. He TNJ'ed himself.



As far Madara, he's most likely to fire off a Rinne Tensei to close out the war. Sucks! Really want to see his left/right Mangekyou powers, possible right-eye Rinnegan ability, and double Rinnegan powers.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 27, 2014)

I know Hagoromo lookds kinda ghostly here, but IIRC he has his Gudoudamas with him and also his double-edged staff. 

If this fight is meant to continue and to become rougher I wonder if Hagoromo will also end up teleporting with the rest of the Hokages to where Team 7 are and pass over his pack of Gudoudamas to Naruto since he's lost most of the ones he had to keep fighting his mother.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 27, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Hagoromo reveals it was all a plan get his mother out of the way, and mind controls the Hokages.



Hagoromo reveals it was all a plan to get his mother out of the way because her being sealed immortally made it impossible for him to collect his inheritance.  The arc comes to a close in a thrilling courtroom scene in which a ninja judge determines that Hagaromo, being dead himself, is ineligible to receive it.  Naruto and Sasuke, being the reincarnations of Asura and Indra respectively, are determined to be the lawful recipients of the inheritance.  They each become filthy rich and live happily ever after.

The end.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> Might want to swap three with four. Orochimaru's time as a villain is clearly over. He TNJ'ed himself.
> 
> 
> 
> As far Madara, he's most likely to fire off a Rinne Tensei to close out the war. Sucks! Really want to see his left/right Mangekyou powers, possible right-eye Rinnegan ability, and double Rinnegan powers.



Normally you would be right, however Orochimaru is not confirmed TNJed yet. Still you would be right, however the reveal that Mugen Tsukuyomi converts the people into Zetsus (apparently Zetsus strong enough to fight an enemy not even Kaguya can defeat by herself) and that Orochimaru coincidentally is already possesing the body of a Zetsu in my opinion gave him a huge boost.

If it wasn't for this, I would agree Madara coming back as a villain is more likely than Orochimaru becoming the big threat.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> Juubi, Madara, then Sasuke.



was it not madara, Juubi, then Sasuke? 



Orochibuto said:


> They were not sealed either.



mm in a sense they were. 
Kakuzu was sealed, while Diedara and Sasori were inside Kankuro's puppets
until they get freed with all the other ET. 

Hidan is locked inside a hole and he can't do anything, that's the same as being sealed imo.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 27, 2014)

MOAR MANGEKYO HYPE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 27, 2014)

Hussain said:


> was it not madara, Juubi, then Sasuke?



He said he would write about those characters in the order I listed:



			
				Kishimoto said:
			
		

> The battle of Naruto and his comrades is in it?s final phase, in the truest sense of the term. About the Ten Tails, about Madara, and then, about Sasuke?I will continue to raise the tension without restraint, in every way I can! Please follow this story of a boy named Naruto a little while longer, I will greatly appreciate it.
> 
> LINK



Double Rinnegan, incoming. Watch ya bitches.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 27, 2014)

Hussain said:


> was it not madara, Juubi, then Sasuke?


nope.

Jubi, Madara, then Sasuke


----------



## Trojan (Aug 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> He said he would write about those characters in the order I listed:
> 
> 
> 
> Double Rinnegan, incoming. Watch ya bitches.





Katy Perry said:


> nope.
> 
> Jubi, Madara, then Sasuke



strange. 

thanks anyway. ^_^

as for you klue, your Rinnegan sucks, give up already.  
the Rinnegan died with Nagato... U_U


----------



## TRN (Aug 27, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> nope.
> 
> Jubi, Madara, then Sasuke



So about sasuke getting his ass kick by naruto in the end    So much for the hype Double Rinnegan


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 27, 2014)

It died with Hagoromo no one has even come close too his planet level Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 27, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Spiral Zetsu = Shinju/Juubi
> Black Zetsu = Kaguya?s will (or not)



Well if BZ said the White Zetsus inside the Mazo were once humans trapped in MT, then it means Swirly wasn't human to begin with, hence his intense curiosity with poop.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 27, 2014)

Hussain said:


> as for you klue, your Rinnegan sucks, give up already.
> the Rinnegan died with Nagato... U_U


I can get behind this.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 27, 2014)

TRN said:


> So about sasuke getting his ass kick by naruto in the end    So much for the hype Double Rinnegan



I have a feeling Sasuke is going to defeat Naruto again and destroy the Yin energies in Naruto Right hand destroying his access tot he seals power. BELIEVE IT!!!!!


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 27, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I have a feeling Sasuke is going to defeat Naruto again and destroy the Yin energies in Naruto Right hand destroying his access tot he seals power. BELIEVE IT!!!!!



If Naruto loses his power then Sasuke will lose his too to keep their equality.


----------



## Klue (Aug 27, 2014)

TRN said:


> So about sasuke getting his ass kick by naruto in the end    So much for the hype Double Rinnegan



If he loses to Naruto, then that means he never acquired a full set. :ignoramus


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 27, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> If Naruto loses his power then Sasuke will lose his too to keep their equality.



Nope Sasuke is Final villain in Part 3. Sakura will do what Orochimaru tried to have Tsunade do which is to fix his arms after getting the yin energies sealed by the Death God and will probably regain it works the end When Naruto and Sasuke have their real fight. I doubt Naruto and Sasuke are going to be 100% at the end of Part 2. But it will still be clearly representable of who is the stronger between the two. I believe they will leave Chakra mechs out of it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 27, 2014)

Hussain said:


> mm in a sense they were.
> Kakuzu was sealed, while Diedara and Sasori were inside Kankuro's puppets
> until they get freed with all the other ET.
> 
> Hidan is locked inside a hole and he can't do anything, that's the same as being sealed imo.



Kakuzu and Deidara were killed afterwards. Hidan according to the databooks will eventually die from lack of nutrients.

Being sealed forever will not work and is another ballpark, if Naruto and Sasuke sealing cause Kaguya lets say to die in 100 years if she is not unsealed before then yes, that might, MIGHT stop her.

But a seal that will keep her forever alive but sealed? No, it won't work.

As a matter of fact, it wouldn't work even in real world, mathematics alone rule it out. Let alone in Narutoverse.

It is mathematically impossible that a seal will stop Kaguya.


----------



## TRN (Aug 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> If he loses to Naruto, then that means he never acquired a full set. :ignoramus



No it just means that sasuke is a failure like his clan and naruto is stronger to boot:ignoramus


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> If he loses to Naruto, then that means he never acquired a full set. :ignoramus



No, they got the full set from Hagoromo. But Naruto got Hagoromo's set PLUS the Bijuus and to make things worse, the Bijuus can combine with Hagoromo's set to make a new stronger power.

This is where the power difference comes from.

Naruto and Sasuke recieved Hagoromo's power AS AN OOTSUTSUKI. They got RS's powers he nautrally possesed from birth. Strong eyes and strong body.

There is another set of powers which according to Obito is what made Hagoromo a god, his powers as Juubi Jinchuuriki.

Unfortunately for Sasuke, this is what Naruto got. RS's SM plus the combined chakra of all 9 Bijuus makes Hagoromo's power as a Jinchuuriki, evident by Naruto displaying ALL the traits so far of a Juubi Jinchuuriki but on a vastly greater scale.

Also Sasuke HAS to lose, because he won the first time against Naruto. If Sasuke wins the first round against Naruto and evens the second, it is going to put Naruto on a terrible standing as the main character.

Sasuke losing to Naruto at the final fight, is basically what Sasuke and by extension his fans signed for when got a VOTE victory.

It is simple manga logic, blame Kishi. If Kishi wanted to have an even ending for them, he should had made Naruto fight Sasuke in the Kage Summit then have Naruto win. That way he could pull the final fight as even.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 27, 2014)

Lol Klue meant a full set of RINNEGAN


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 27, 2014)

Ah I see, sorry then. Well it may happen, I guess this might be Kishi's way to pull out an excuse, like he nearly always do.


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2014)

ew,  rennigan


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2014)

Incoming Kaguya seal looking  like the VOTE Black Sphere.


----------



## Rai (Aug 27, 2014)

We might not get chapter today.


----------



## vered (Aug 27, 2014)

Addy said:


> ew,  rennigan



Can you at least spell it correctly.  Rinnegan, It's RINNEGAN.
Even Blinkst spells it correctly which should give you some idea.


----------



## Monna (Aug 27, 2014)

Is it true that the chapter might be delayed?


----------



## herobito (Aug 27, 2014)

no chapter today.     raws arent delivered yet.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 27, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> No, they got the full set from Hagoromo. But Naruto got Hagoromo's set PLUS the Bijuus and to make things worse, the Bijuus can combine with Hagoromo's set to make a new stronger power.
> 
> This is where the power difference comes from.
> 
> ...



See exactly what you are saying

But it's even more anticlimactic

Because Naruto has the world, the spirit world, and all chakra on his side

While Sasuke has 3-4 partners against a world that is out to finish off the Rest of the Uchiha and no "friendship plot shield power"

Along with the only ones he wants to protect are his dead relatives and the unborn future.


----------



## Azula (Aug 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## geG (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah in the 2ch thread for One Piece the usual spoiler provider says he can't get them today


----------



## Monna (Aug 27, 2014)

That's just fantastic.


----------



## vered (Aug 27, 2014)

Geg said:


> Yeah in the 2ch thread for One Piece the usual spoiler provider says he can't get them today



So we may get them tomorrow?


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 27, 2014)

At least, - 690
Naruto and Sasuke sealed and furniture. Sakura warped.
Perfect Susanoo drops to the ground. Orb to seek the truth expansion
Story of hagoromo and Hokage. Hagoromo performs the seal of the hand.
Kakashi warp Sasuke and Naruto. Orb is seeking explosion truth.
Team 7, is displayed in the other dimension. The Kaguya, enter the Kamui.

So the seal fails and she appears in the Kamui world?


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 27, 2014)

So did the guy scanning the raws get caught or what?


----------



## geG (Aug 27, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> So did the guy scanning the raws get caught or what?



Nah it just looks like none of the regular places where people would get Jump early are selling them right now.

PS that spoiler was fake


----------



## Nic (Aug 27, 2014)

Ohana gave her spoilers in the early morning hours on Wed pacific time.  It was before her time that we got our chapters on Thursdays or Fridays.  We used to get our spoilers on Mon/Tues when Nja posted but he stopped because he was afraid of getting caught. lol

as for prediction,

doubt Kaguya gets sealed or it would make the Hagoromo stuff with the Hokages pointless.

*Let the discussion and complaints regarding the chapter's non-release end here.**  Thank you* ~ L.L.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 27, 2014)

Sakura punched Kaguya in the face.

Being punched in the face by Sakura is the kiss of death.

Sasori committed suicide to escape the shame of it.

Kaguya's days are numbered.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 27, 2014)

Sealing Kaguya fails


----------



## Cord (Aug 27, 2014)

..... 

Anyway, this is a bummer, but let's still stick to predicting what happens to the next chapter.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 27, 2014)

I predict Kaguya dodged or substituted Sakura in her place !!!!

With Sakura sealed forever: it will become the greatest Naruto chapter ever !!!!


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 27, 2014)

They will think they have sealed Kaguya, but by doing so, i believe they might end up freeing Madara


----------



## christoncrutches (Aug 27, 2014)

I just realized BZ is still pinned to the floor. Initially, I'd thought he'd sacrifice himself to prevent Kaguya from being sealed, but not that's probably not possible.

At the moment there's not enough tension IMO...the circumstances aren't dire enough. Would be a bit of a waste/anticlimactic to be done with her so soon.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 27, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> They will think they have sealed Kaguya, but by doing so, i believe they might end up freeing Madara


And then Kishi can extend this snorefest of a war/fight by another 50 chapters... yay! -_-


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 27, 2014)

christoncrutches said:


> I just realized BZ is still pinned to the floor. Initially, I'd thought he'd sacrifice himself to prevent Kaguya from being sealed, but not that's probably not possible.
> 
> At the moment there's not enough tension IMO...the circumstances aren't dire enough. Would be a bit of a waste/anticlimactic to be done with her so soon.



Zetsu however is pinned along Kaguya's arm. He may use the arm as some sorts of substitution jutsu.


----------



## christoncrutches (Aug 27, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Zetsu however is pinned along Kaguya's arm. He may use the arm as some sorts of substitution jutsu.



Good point.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 27, 2014)

Hmmm, I wonder what role Spiral has to play.

Even if Kaguya is not defeated in the next chapter she probably won't last long as Kishi for some reason seems uninterested in developing neither her character nor her back story.

Maybe Black Zetsu will sacrifice himself to save her somehow. If he is a true momma boy and has no fighting potential then that is all he can do now.

A shame that Spiral never met Obito again but Kishi seemed determined to keep Obito focused on only his former team and Naruto. All his past ties were made irrelevant.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 27, 2014)

Well atleast im not really that pissed when it comes to a Friday release, i am 90% sure this chapter gonna disappoint me.

What do i expect? Seal fail and the whole chapter being wasted on boring fight with Kaguya VS the others.

And the worst of all, STILL NO KAGUYA FEET! F U KISHI AND SHOW ME KAGUYAS FEET ALREADY!


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 27, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> They will think they have sealed Kaguya, but by doing so, i believe they might end up freeing Madara



Doubtful. Sure Kishi could do that, but it's an unwritten rule that the current villain has to trump the previous one. Madara was already there and to be honest he didn't make a stronger showing than Kaguya against the Rikudoued Naruto and Sasuke. For him to come back and probably without the Juubi he would no longer constitute a superior challenge to the two of them.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 27, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> It's one huge game of whack-a-mole. It was only a matter of time until the next crack down on the manga aggregator sites. They were just too convenient and too open about it, perhaps this will cause people to revert back to irc as they did back in the day. In any case back to chapter 690
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful. Sure Kishi could do that, but it's an unwritten rule that the current villain has to trump the previous one. Madara was already there and to be honest he didn't make a stronger showing than Kaguya against the Rikudoued Naruto and Sasuke. For him to come back and probably without the Juubi he would no longer constitute a superior challenge to the two of them.



What if Madara somehow assimilates all of Kaguya's power adding it to his own? His forehead rinnegan power still didn't show what it can truly do nor we saw the power of his regular rinnegan eye set. Nor his Rikudou version of PS. 

Though maybe Spiral will take over. Or Shinju somehow by showing that Kaguya was a follish little girl who played with a god's power without being actually one.

I though BZ may take over but he truly seems like the ultimate mamma boy...


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 27, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> What if Madara somehow assimilates all of Kaguya's power adding it to his own? His forehead rinnegan power still didn't show what it can truly do nor we saw the power of his regular rinnegan eye set. Nor his Rikudou version of PS.



It would be really bad writing imho but sure that would work. It doesn't make sense for Madara to make a comeback without Kaguya's power having been taken away.



> Though maybe Spiral will take over. Or Shinju somehow by showing that Kaguya was a follish little girl who played with a god's power without being actually one.
> 
> I though BZ may take over but he truly seems like the ultimate mamma boy...



The shinju just isn't human enough to serve as a real villain. In most fantasy and scifi stories the villains are still mostly human for a reason. There may be superficial differences, alien creatures- who usually are basically humans in permanent cosplay- or even gods, but even if they are gods they are gods patterned on humans and therefore act in a similar matter. The Shinju is just too alien. It has no human motivations, no human personality we can relate to.

As for BZ or SZ I really don't put much stock in either of those.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 27, 2014)

I really hope that Maddy's over for good. He squatted the manga for too long, and shat on himself by the end, trolled he's been by a weak pseudo-goddess with no personality. 

If the manga isn't about to end with her, I'd prefer a time skip and a brand new Villain, or a past true villain like Oro (Sasuke isn't interesting anymore as a villain since he's no more than water soup now)...


----------



## Mateush (Aug 27, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Well if BZ said the White Zetsus inside the Mazo were once humans trapped in MT, then it means Swirly wasn't human to begin with, hence his intense curiosity with poop.



Also "one-eyed" 

And maybe this too:


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 27, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> In this chapter there will be a change of scene for sure. It's the first chapter of the 72nd volume. I think he will show Hagoromo and the Edo Tensei




I hope not.




Turrin said:


> Here's a crazy theory. What if this isn't Kaguya's true body and her real body is the fruit which is currently being grown by the world-tree. So when Naruto and Sasuke waste their Hagoromo chakra to seal this Kaguya, the true Kaguya pops up in the Narutoverse dimension. That's why Hagoromo is giving the Hokages chakra to seal the true Kaguya, but obviously they will fail and ultimately give that chakra to Naruto/Sasuke who will than fight the true Kaguya sealing her.




Wouldn't solve the problem that a version of Kaguya is sealed and thus left as a problem for a future generation.




Orochibuto said:


> My 3 possible predictions:
> 
> 1) Black Zetsu sacrify himself to save Kaguya, losing her only loyal son Kaguya snaps demonstrating the godlike aura Juubito had.
> 
> ...




Yeah, Black Zetsu still needs to be dealt with.

Regarding #3, it might that Naruto and Sasuke will simply seal half of Kaguya inside themselves thus allowing the story to move on to the fight between them.




Orochibuto said:


> You are aware if Kaguya is sealed without anyone taking her power, is the end of the manga, right?
> 
> The only other possible candidate would be Orochimaru eating the fruit or attaining a perfect body through Zetsuification (since he already has a Zetsu body he may be further evolved into an ultimate being).




Ultimate!Orochimaru. 




BlinkST said:


> *Spoiler*: __









herobito said:


> no chapter today.     raws arent delivered yet.





-Azula- said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## MS81 (Aug 27, 2014)

I hope Kishi didn't forget Gedo mazou's arm that Kakashi kamui'd.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 27, 2014)

MS81 said:


> I hope Kishi didn't forget Gedo mazou's arm that Kakashi kamui'd.


Gedo's right arm

Madara's legs

Kaguya's left arm

...

...my god


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 27, 2014)

My own predictions bore me (because I know they probably won't happen). I almost want to skip this arc  and hope that in the next Kishi will have  developed some mechanism to undo Kaguya, Hagoromo, Hamura (but not  before we see what he's all about), the Shinju, Indra, Asura, BZ, and  perhaps even the bijuu. This way Sasuke and  Naruto could be de-powered accordingly, potentially bringing back at  least part of  the tactically shinobi-like feel that used to be the charm of this  manga.

Other than that... there's just... nothing else to say. 

Oh well.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 27, 2014)

TH4N4T0S said:


> My own predictions bore me (because I know they probably won't happen). I almost want to skip this arc  and hope that in the next Kishi will have  developed some mechanism to undo Kaguya, Hagoromo, Hamura (but not  before we see what he's all about), the Shinju, Indra, Asura, BZ, and  perhaps even the bijuu. This way Sasuke and  Naruto could be de-powered accordingly, potentially bringing back at  least part of  the tactically shinobi-like feel that used to be the charm of this  manga.



1. Naruto and Sasuke's power-ups may be temporary, since they are a gift from Hagoromo. Just like Kakashi's Susanoo is a gift from Obito and it's temporary

2. If you want real ninja you read Sanpei Shirato's works, not a fantasy battle shonen. Part 1 was realistic? Yeah with Orochimaru, Edo Tensei and Son Goku which turned into a STICK with an EYE


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 27, 2014)

So gifts are temporary? When someone gives a giftm there is no getting it back.


----------



## Obitomo (Aug 27, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Gedo's right arm
> 
> Madara's legs
> 
> ...



The FV will just be body parts.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 27, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Gedo's right arm
> 
> Madara's legs
> 
> ...



Hidan's head!

Oh fuck...

we may have just made a discovery here ck


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 27, 2014)

690 delayed released makes everyone mad.

I predict that we are having a break from a recent break.

Kishi really makes it hard to write how Maddy will go out of Kaguya's ass.


----------



## Trent (Aug 27, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> So gifts are temporary? When someone gives a giftm there is no getting it back.



I you get a free gasoline tank refill, once it's used up, it's gone for good.

Hagoromo gifted them abilities via his _chakra_, for all we know, the seal could use it all up and the abilities disappear with it.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 27, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> So gifts are temporary? When someone gives a giftm there is no getting it back.



They got those powers from someone else, it's not something they really deserved or sought. They need those powers to seal Kaguya. Once Kaguya is sealed, they don't need those powers anymore.

Rinnegan is just a "collateral effect" of Hagoromo's chakra. It's not necessary to seal Kaguya. If Kishimoto wants to make Part 3, he should nerf Naruto and Sasuke and buff Byakugan


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 27, 2014)

It's likely at this point, I don't see Kakashi being Hokage for 3 chapters (wouldn't make sense) or the manga ending without Naruto being Hokage. The best thing in my opinion would be to end the manga on Shonen Jump and keep drawing it on a seinen magazine. Just like JoJo


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 27, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> It would be really bad writing imho but sure that would work. It doesn't make sense for Madara to make a comeback without Kaguya's power having been taken away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Madara was the guy whom RS considered a threat and whom he seemingly believed could somehow catch up to his mother's power. Kishi with his "twists" could reveal that Madara knew about something being fishy once he heard a mysterious voice and figured it out proceeding to form some convoluted scheme by letting Kaguya take over his body only so he can usurp all of her power when she is weakened or some shit.

As for Shinju, Kishi could easily make it take some sort of human bishonen avatar form so that he is pleasant to the eye. As for his motivations being to weird most writers just give the alien/god who opposes the heroes as either a villain or some sort of homicidal maniac even if he is not straight "evil" in the very sense of the word. Him being unable to understand humans nor bothering to do so would make him impossible to tnj and him not being a human would make him the perfect target for Naruto's first real kill. Naruto obviously won't kill humans at this point being a messiah and stuff...

Regarding BZ and SZ there may be a reason why Kishi kept them around for so long even when Kaguya herself is either already defeated or being close to that point. BZ seemed like fodder when Chojuro owned him but then he revealed to be the mastermind behind everything. Tobi was originally a joke too but then he was revealed as Akatsuki true boss.

Kishi loves making seemingly not so threatening villains into bigger threats especially when there is some sort of mystery surrounding them. Is Spiral on Kaguya's side or does he have some sort of his won agenda? Power is hardly an issue as Kishi handles power ups to heroes and villains alike as if they were cookies...


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Aug 27, 2014)

Prediction: Orochimaru arrives at the battlefield after Kaguya is sealed to make a statement, that he also want to become Hokage.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 27, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> First he has to meet Hamura who will grant him his full powers and not just half of them like Hagoromo did with Naruto and Sasuke.



And then Obito returns once more to finish the job


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 27, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, Madara was the guy whom RS considered a threat and whom he seemingly believed could somehow catch up to his mother's power. Kishi with his "twists" could reveal that Madara knew about something being fishy once he heard a mysterious voice and figured it out proceeding to form some convoluted scheme by letting Kaguya take over his body only so he can usurp all of her power when she is weakened or some shit.



And in what way wouldn't that be crappy writing? 



> As for Shinju, Kishi could easily make it take some sort of human bishonen avatar form so that he is pleasant to the eye. As for his motivations being to weird most writers just give the alien/god who opposes the heroes as either a villain or some sort of homicidal maniac even if he is not straight "evil" in the very sense of the word. Him being unable to understand humans nor bothering to do so would make him impossible to tnj and him not being a human would make him the perfect target for Naruto's first real kill. Naruto obviously won't kill humans at this point being a messiah and stuff...



oh come on. The Shinju suddenly taking a human form makes no sense what so ever.


> Regarding BZ and SZ there may be a reason why Kishi kept them around for so long even when Kaguya herself is either already defeated or being close to that point. BZ seemed like fodder when Chojuro owned him but then he revealed to be the mastermind behind everything. Tobi was originally a joke too but then he was revealed as Akatsuki true boss.



I don't think Kaguya is defeated yet. We haven't seen her death flashback yet. So even if the seal succeeds she will somehow escape. Hopefully by transferring her consciousness to Sakura as I've predicted so I can lord it over everyone.

Kishi loves making seemingly not so threatening villains into bigger threats especially when there is some sort of mystery surrounding them. Is Spiral on Kaguya's side or does he have some sort of his won agenda? Power is hardly an issue as Kishi handles power ups to heroes and villains alike as if they were cookies...



-Ziltoid- said:


> And then Obito returns once more to finish the job



No Hizashi makes a comeback and he transfers the power of his Byakugan into Neji who finally unlocks the Golden Byakugam (sic). He then gets his own white chakrazord and stomps everyone's ass.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 27, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> And in what way wouldn't that be crappy writing?
> 
> oh come on. The Shinju suddenly taking a human form makes no sense what so ever.
> 
> ...


Well, I never said that I expect Kishi to show some great writing...especially when it concerns his villains. It just fits with his previous twists/asspulls and Madara's story still lacking conclusion.

Shinju transforming makes no sense but Shinju is clearly a bad guy whose role Kishi keeps retconning/changing and Kishi clearly loves to make most of his main villains into handsome guys so that fangirls can fap to them and create all kinds of yaoi crack ships. As a huge monster Shinju would be owned as huge monsters in shounen do not last for long...unless they suddenly turn into handsome stoic bishies that Kishi seemingly adores...

The Shinju changing from a bijuu into a "tree" didn't make much sense either.

Kaguya transferring her consciousness to Sakura would be amusing. Though Sakura WOULD have to get rid of her somehow as Naruto wouldn't have the guts to hurt her. So basically "Sakuguya" would be owning Naruto and Sasuke as they can't force themselves to kill her(well Sasuke might till Naruto begs him on his knees not to do so) and then Sakura does the same thing with Kaguya as she did with Ino when they fought in the Chuunin exams. Hard to expect Kishi throwing such a bone to Sakura of all people but then again he even gave a powerful powerup to Karin of all people with those chakra chains...so who knows.

As for Kaguya's death flashback there is not much that we already do not know. Kishi didn't bother to expand her motivations and it all seems to fall to: foreign princess sought power, got fruit, became arrogant, had kids, got jealous when her kids got haxx and wanted it back, her kids sealed her believing her to be an incarnation of the Shinju and now she wants to turn everyone into Zetsus so that no one "betrays" her or dares to possess chakra or even free will. At most we will see young RS and his brother sealing her to parallel how Naruto and Sasuke seal her now.

Though I do not see her sealed this time. Either dead or tnj'd. Antagonists from the past that were sealed by previous heroes are hardly often stopped the same way by the main characters. But even if Kaguya is not defeated yet her end is clearly approaching as we already had seen most of what she can do. No point in more dimension spamming or bone projectiles spamming.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 27, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Gedo's right arm
> 
> Madara's legs
> 
> ...



Don't forget Kakashi's original kamui


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> They got those powers from someone else, it's not something they really deserved or sought. They need those powers to seal Kaguya. Once Kaguya is sealed, they don't need those powers anymore.
> 
> Rinnegan is just a "collateral effect" of Hagoromo's chakra. It's not necessary to seal Kaguya. If Kishimoto wants to make Part 3, he should nerf Naruto and Sasuke and buff Byakugan


Hagoromo gave them powers to seal Madara, not Kaguya who he didn't know could come back. At no point in the manga was it said that these powers were temporary for Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 27, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hagoromo gave them powers to seal Madara, not Kaguya who he didn't know could come back. At no point in the manga was it said that these powers were temporary for Naruto and Sasuke.



Well it's the same. Madara had Kaguya inside him, that's why he could regenerate and was immortal.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Well it's the same. Madara had Kaguya inside him, that's why he could regenerate and was immortal.


Um, his regenerative abilities were from the Juubi, not Kaguya. Remember how he regenerated from Night Guy despite losing half his body.

And point still stands, Naruto and Sasuke are keeping these powers. Assuming the Last is a canon story, it just means Naruto and Ssauke have learned to control said powers and can turn them on or off at will.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 27, 2014)

Juubi is Kaguya LOL


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 27, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke is quite a jerk but with a powerful enemy like Kaguya around I do not think he can allow himself to fight Naruto. I could see him making a speech of how she cannot be saved and attacks her but Naruto protects "Sakuya" with his body and receiving a big injury. Sasuke calms down seeing how far Naruto is willing to go for Sakura's sake and realizes that they must find a different way to win.



That's too easy by far. Sakura being taken over by Kaguya and Naruto and Sasuke facing the decision whether to kill her to save the world or to save her and doom the world would be one of the most dramatic moments of the manga. It is obvious who would make which choice and for Sasuke to change his mind so easily would be a failure on Kishi's part. He should milk that drama for all that it's worth. Naruto taking a mortal wound for Sakuya's sake should only come after an at least midlength fight.



> Besides Naruto and Sasuke are obviously not at their 100% at this point and their final clash would require the battle to be more personal and a clash of ideas rather than a battle for Sakura's puss...errr life. I could see them exchanging some heated glares and maybe even exchange a blow or two but no more than that.



Naruto is looking quite chipper to me and Sasuke undoubtedly can match him. And in this scenario there's no way this would end with just a blow or two or a couple of glares. No way in hell. Sakura is far too important to Naruto and Sasuke's convictions are too strong to back down so easily. If Sasuke decides Sakura had to die Naruto would fight him without holding back.



> Sasuke has yet to awaken his other rinnegan anyway to truly be a fearsome opponent for Naruto. Naruto has the full power of the body now thanks to the bijuu assistance but Sasuke is only at half of his eye power at best right now.



If Sasuke needs his second Rinnegan to match Naruto I'm sure he can evolve it on the spot whenever he starts shouting "RAWR HATRED" as usual.



> That said I do not see Kishi giving Sakura a big role now apart from throwing a bone to Team 7 fans. Much less impacting the bond between Naruto and Sasuke. If Kishi wished to do so then he could make a love triangle here and make Sasuke's part 1 betrayal to be at least partly due to his love for Sakura. Alas that possibility was long thrown out of the window.



Did anyone seriously think Kakashi would get Perfect Susanoo in such a manner or play such a vital role against Kaguya? Sakura playing such a big role after years of woeful neglect doesn't sound impossible after what we've seen in the recent chapters.



> Kaguya seems to care about Sakura even less than Sasuke does. I doubt it could help her to open up. The only ones who truly can do so are Hagoromo and Hamura.



The way I imagine it Kaguya takes over Sakura and Sakura tries to take her body back and as she does she sees Kaguya's memories because their chakra is linked and not because Kaguya gives a damn about her. Sakura finding whatever lead to Kaguya's downfall and using that chink in her armor to overcome her is the typical modus operandi for Kishi.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Juubi is Kaguya LOL


The manga made the distinction, the Juubi Madara had at the time wasn't Kaguya, the Shinju that had been grown by Obito was.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 27, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The manga made the distinction, the Juubi Madara had at the time wasn't Kaguya, the Shinju that had been grown by Obito was.



She wasn't Kaguya because she was missing Black Zetsu. When Madara absorbed Black Zetsu he turned into Kaguya. So sealing Juubi and sealing Kaguya is the same thing. You understand the 9 bijuu are Kaguya's chakra, right? Madara had Kaguya's chakra inside him


----------



## Frosch (Aug 27, 2014)

So after they seal Kaguya, to be honest I'd rather if Sasuke and Naruto didn't keep their yin yang powers they got from Rikudou. I can see Sasuke still being able to pull Perfect Susano'o but lose his S/T. In Naruto's case, he'd only have frog sage mode + kyuubi chakra, but lose the chakra of the other biju and his six paths sage chakra, meaning no gudoudama.

If Naruto vs Sasuke does happen, I'm pretty sure it will be a kaiju vs jagger slugfest first, Naruto in yin kurama biju mode vs Sasuke and his perfect susano'o with using kagutsuchi/amaterasu to augment his susano'o weaponry like how kakashi used kamui to augment his borrowed perfect susano'o and make kamui shuriken. 

Similar to how the Shinsuusenju vs gundam kyuubi went, Naruto and Sasuke will wear out eachother's big modes and go down to partial susanoo vs kyuubi sage mode naruto. 

I don't know, at this point I just see Sasuke losing to Naruto unless Sasuke receives plot chakra pool because there's no way he'll out last Naruto in chakra reserves. Naruto will have the speed to dodge Amaterasu and Sage Mode will let him dodge Kagutsuchi'd arrows and sword slashes. Naruto has the chakra pool and destructive power to wear down his partial susano'o. Maybe for the sake of the plot, Naruto will run out of kyuubi chakra up until he finally breaks Sasuke out of incomplete susano'o.

Then its on with base EMS Sasuke, more or less his level when he fought Danzou, vs Sage Naruto, who just has to stall before Kurama kneads enough chakra. 

I don't see Sasuke winning at this moment.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 27, 2014)

Kaguya's power is going to split between Naruto and Sasuke. Sasuke is going to get two Sharinnegan and will want to get rid of the Shinju, but Naruto is going to have all the Bijuu chakra. Thus, they will clash in the REAL final battle.


----------



## blue fox (Aug 27, 2014)

The sealing jutsu HAS to fail.  Not a big enough build up.  This is, however, the last "almost" moment.  Kaguya/black Jetsu will have their final power up after this, and have one last desperation attack.  Sakura/Kakashi will be left in the dust, and it will be up to Naruto and Sasuke to work together, acknowledge themselves and their teamwork, their friendship, and their rivalry, to finally bring down the two baddies and save the world.  With the two heroes half dead, Sakura and Kakashi will perform cleanup and keep NaruSaku alive.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 27, 2014)

blue fox said:


> The sealing jutsu HAS to fail.  Not a big enough build up.



Everything about Kaguya is a total joke so I wouldn't try to use logic here.


----------



## Gino (Aug 27, 2014)

All this speculation for the inevitable disappointment.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I sincerely doubt Naruto and Sasuke are going to keep their Rikudo powers, much like Kakashi won't be keeping Obito's powers once Obito says goodbye so he can chase after Rin's poon for eternity. Sealing probably costs them their powers.

That, or the reason Kaguya's fight is so shit is because Hagoromo is the FV. Once his pawns seal her, he takes back his powers and laughs at their foolishness, grabs the fruit for himself, and final villain plot begins for realsies this time.

He revives the Hokages and puts them under his control too.

He's also not Hagoromo, he's the brother in disguise.

GG


----------



## Yongest Kenpachi. (Aug 27, 2014)

Prediction: It was alllllll. 
A fuckennnnn.


Dreeeeeeam.


----------



## Detective (Aug 27, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Gedo's right arm
> 
> Madara's legs
> 
> ...



Not sure if you're recalling important forgotten facts or trying to say Kishi ripped off the Exodia summoning sequence from Yu-Gi-Oh.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 27, 2014)

People are so desperate for the seal to work it's like they've forgotten how cliffhangers work


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 27, 2014)

They don't need to seal everything, they need to seal Black Zetsu (which is pure evil) and maybe Kaguya's consciousness if she decides to keep going with the White Zetsu Army plan. The 9 bijuu will revert to what they were before, scattered through the world. They look like Pok?mon now, why they need to seal them?


----------



## Gino (Aug 27, 2014)

All this Kaguya hate.

Just how far does the rabbit hole go?ck


----------



## Frosch (Aug 27, 2014)

blue fox said:


> The sealing jutsu HAS to fail.  Not a big enough build up.  This is, however, the last "almost" moment.  Kaguya/black Jetsu will have their final power up after this, and have one last desperation attack.  Sakura/Kakashi will be left in the dust, and it will be up to Naruto and Sasuke to work together, acknowledge themselves and their teamwork, their friendship, and their rivalry, to finally bring down the two baddies and save the world.  With the two heroes half dead, Sakura and Kakashi will perform cleanup and keep NaruSaku alive.


Meh, I could care less for Kaguya, she's so lame that I don't really actually care if the seal works or not, if she has gotten enough of a big build up or not for her to do her last attack or whatever. She just brings nothing to the manga, I don't look forward to what she'll do next.

Kishi could very well troll us and, without explaining anything whatsoever, start the story back from the chapter before she appears, take it from there and maybe letting Black Zetsu be the new FV, or maybe letting Madara retain his FV status and I wouldn't even flinch, I wouldn't miss Kaguya, and at the same time I wouldn't even bother expressing "good riddance and don't come back!". She's just a non-factor to me right now because of how bad she is.



ironblade_x1 said:


> I sincerely doubt Naruto and Sasuke are going to keep their Rikudo powers, much like Kakashi won't be keeping Obito's powers once Obito says goodbye so he can chase after Rin's poon for eternity. Sealing probably costs them their powers.
> 
> That, or the reason Kaguya's fight is so shit is because Hagoromo is the FV. Once his pawns seal her, he takes back his powers and laughs at their foolishness, grabs the fruit for himself, and final villain plot begins for realsies this time.
> 
> ...



If it wasn't for the fact that this means the FV stick would get passed yet again for the hundredth time that'd actually be awesome


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 27, 2014)

I find something 	



> ナルトとサスケが封印しようとする…
> 完成体スサノオが着陸、カカシはサスケとナルトを包む（たぶん須佐能乎で）。
> 第七班は別次元に映ってて、カグヤは自分の時空間に入っていく。
> 
> 意味不明だけど、まあカグヤが時空間で逃げたってことでいいんかな


----------



## Frosch (Aug 27, 2014)

judging from google translate, seal fails and kaguya runs away to another dimension?


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 27, 2014)

Another spoiler 
I think it's has same meaning as previous one but with a little different 



> ナルトとサスケはかぐやを封印。サクラは反ってしまった。
> パーフェクトスサノオが地面に降下する。真実を求めるオーブが膨張
> 火影と羽衣の話。羽衣は、手のシールを行う。
> カカシはナルトとサスケをワープ。真実はオーブが爆発を求めている。
> チーム7は、他の次元で表示されます。かぐやは、カムイに入る。


----------



## Mateush (Aug 27, 2014)

^
That spoiler is 1-2 days old, so I doubt it.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 27, 2014)

Pretty sure that spoiler was confirmed fake


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 27, 2014)

Mateush said:


> ^
> That spoiler is 1-2 days old, so I doubt it.



liar


----------



## IDontHateYou (Aug 27, 2014)

Couple things here. 

Personally, I don't see why this kugaya fight needs to drag on any further.  She is totally boring and the worst villain ever, in my opinion.  Just let her be sealed and move on with the storyline. 

Despite my desire for her to be sealed, I doubt that she is going to be sealed for two reasons. 

#1 - Hashirama gave sasuke a jutsu to defeat madara and its never been used yet... so maybe kishi will be consistent and use it, just like the jutsu itachi gave Naruto was eventually used. 

#2 - The sage came back and apparently gave some jutsu/instructions to deal with kugaya so how can she be sealed if that never happen. 

My prediction: Kugaya evades being sealed once again, hokages show up and activate plan and finally with sasuke & Naruto they defeat kugaya. Lastly, Madara appears again and gets TNJ'ed officially by sasuke from hashirama's supposed jutsu. 

if not... I don't see what was the point of the sage appearing before the Kage's and Hashirama giving sasuke a jutsu to deal with Madara. 

note: sucks that we have no chapter.... anybody know when it may be coming out?


----------



## NW (Aug 27, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> People are so desperate for the seal to work it's like they've forgotten how cliffhangers work


Because good storytelling indicates that the callback to Kakashi's initial assessment of Naruto, Sakura, and Sasuke and the final development of that would coincide with the defeat of the big menace.

Though, this is fucking Kishi. It'll be bad storytelling if it works because she'd have appeared for almost no reason, and bad storytelling if it doesn't work because the last two or three pages of the previous chapter would have been wasted.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 27, 2014)

Madara is not going to regain his villain position, get real people.

Kaguya might be defeated, but Madara is not going to take over. Either BZ or Sasuke are going to take Kaguya's powers assuming she is defeated. Orochimaru has better chances than Madara.


----------



## Hiiro (Aug 27, 2014)

I hope to god this entire plot since Sasuke was apparently given Hashiramas power to bind Madara ends up being one giant genjutsu. If Kishimoto does this I believe he can still save the manga a little less shame. 

Next Chapter:

*Everyone gets snapped out of Tsukiyomi by Hashirama and the Kages*
Hashirama: Thank goodness guyz! Madara had you all trapped in a genjutsu this entire time!
Naruto/Sasuke: Wait...so no rikudou powers? :'(
Kakashi: GAH DAMMIT JUST WHEN I WAS RIKUDOUING IT! :'(

Please Kishi, PLEASE DO THIS FOR US ALL


----------



## NW (Aug 27, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Madara is not going to regain his villain position, get real people.
> 
> Kaguya might be defeated, but Madara is not going to take over. Either BZ or Sasuke are going to take Kaguya's powers assuming she is defeated. Orochimaru has better chances than Madara.


It would be stupid because, not only would his amazing characterization  so far be ruined, but he would be fighting for the MT when we (and presumably he) already know it's not what it was claimed to be. I have no idea why people overlook this.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 27, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> It's likely at this point, I don't see Kakashi being Hokage for 3 chapters (wouldn't make sense) or the manga ending without Naruto being Hokage. The best thing in my opinion would be to end the manga on Shonen Jump and keep drawing it on a seinen magazine. Just like JoJo



I see Kakashi,Naruto, and Sasuke all keeping there powers for some reason, maybe another villain will come to destroy the alliance.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 28, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Because good storytelling indicates that the callback to Kakashi's initial assessment of Naruto, Sakura, and Sasuke and the final development of that would coincide with the defeat of the big menace.
> 
> Though, this is fucking Kishi. It'll be bad storytelling if it works because she'd have appeared for almost no reason, and bad storytelling if it doesn't work because the last two or three pages of the previous chapter would have been wasted.



The seal won't work because sealing would solve nothing. It would only turn Naruto into Hagoromov2 and Sasuke into Hamurav2.

Even if Kaguya is sealed with no Black Zetsu around, she will get out. It is mathematically impossible for the sealing to work.

Even in real world it wouldn't work, let alone Narutoverse.

Sealing Kaguya would just succeed in making Naruto and Sasuke the new gods of Narutoverse (replacing RS in the legends), then the cycle would repeat again until Kaguya rise again and new gods replace Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 28, 2014)

No Sealing.
It's either killing kaguya
or
kaguya turns good for all eternity.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 28, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> No Sealing.
> It's either killing kaguya
> or
> kaguya turns good for all eternity.



Yes, exactly.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 28, 2014)

If the seal works what's the point with RS and the Hokages?

I swear you people


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 28, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> 2. If you want real ninja you read Sanpei Shirato's works, not a fantasy battle shonen. Part 1 was realistic? Yeah with Orochimaru, Edo Tensei and Son Goku which turned into a STICK with an EYE


I tried to get my hands on The Legend of Kamui years ago but failed. I might look into it once more.

The unrealistic vibe of this manga has been obvious since the very first chapter (mighty 9-tailed beast gets sealed into a baby; boy creates dozens of clones of himself to beat a teacher), but it generally wasn't as far removed from the "shinobi" theme as it is today.

At any rate I think some nerfing would be nice. I would likely be satisfied if Naruto and Sasuke could at least be brought down to Nagato- or Kabuto-level, which might be possible if Kishi could at least develop some way to strip them of the essences of Asura and Indra and erase Hagoromo, and maybe even the bijuu, for good.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 28, 2014)

She's getting sealed...or at least you guys better hope she does. Cus the only other way involves more Kishimoto butt pull.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 28, 2014)

Hiiro said:


> I hope to god this entire plot since Sasuke was apparently given Hashiramas power to bind Madara ends up being one giant genjutsu. If Kishimoto does this I believe he can still save the manga a little less shame.
> 
> Next Chapter:
> 
> ...



Nope, I want Naruto be precisely as powerful and as badass as he now is. Naruto fans have been waiting for this moment for so long, don't deprive us of it now.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 28, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Madara is not going to regain his villain position, get real people.
> 
> Kaguya might be defeated, but Madara is not going to take over. Either BZ or Sasuke are going to take Kaguya's powers assuming she is defeated. Orochimaru has better chances than Madara.



Well yes obviously, what exactly will be Madara's purpose to become a villain again after realizing that MT is just a big farce to create a Zetsu Army? none


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 28, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Well yes obviously, what exactly will be Madara's purpose to become a villain again after realizing that MT is just a big farce to create a Zetsu Army? none


If, having realized his entire life has been steered behind his back by someone he mistook for a minion, he "breaks" and goes twice as apeshit as Hidan was, then he can still end up becoming a "villain" of sorts. Also, Tobirama did suggest that an Uchiha's capacity for reason diminishes as his eyes become stronger. There could be a breaking point.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> If the seal works what's the point with RS and the Hokages?
> 
> I swear you people



He can say that the point of them is to free the people from the MT, or they preform some jutsu
to get Naruto and co  out of Kaguya's dimension. So, it's not really a big deal if he wants to do that...


----------



## Nic (Aug 28, 2014)

Hussain said:


> He can say that the point of them is to free the people from the MT, or they preform some jutsu
> to get Naruto and co  out of Kaguya's dimension. So, it's not really a big deal if he wants to do that...



pretty sure that if she gets sealed that means the end of MT.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 28, 2014)

TH4N4T0S said:


> If, having realized his entire life has been steered behind his back by someone he mistook for a minion, he "breaks" and goes twice as apeshit as Hidan was, then he can still end up becoming a "villain" of sorts. Also, Tobirama did suggest that an Uchiha's capacity for reason diminishes as his eyes become stronger. There could be a breaking point.



Madara becoming a villain again would be repetitive, not to mention it would add nothing to the table strenghtwise he would have THE SAME EXACT POWERS as Kaguya the only difference would be he would use them as a warrior.

At least if BZ absorbs Kaguya he can potentially becuase of his unique biology and connection to the earth become something entirely different.

If Sasuke absorbs Kaguya he would be an unique phenomenon since is arguable he would gain Kaguya's Rinnegan he would gain 2 tomoed Rinnegan, this is important, there has NEVER been in the history of Narutoverse two tomoed Rinnegans, each tomoed Rinnegan (as the tomoed Rinnegan is apparently a single eye) is at least as strong as a pair of normal Rinnegans, Sasuke having a pair using them in eye sockets rather than the forehead would be remarkable.

Then we have Orochimaru, who is into the Zetsufication cocoon who already has a Zetsu body. This is important considering that a prevalent trend among the Tree of Life mythologies is the capacity to hatch new lifeforms as its fruits, in Legend of Dragoon (a game that has so many Narutoverse elements it almost seems Kishi borrowed elements from it) the Tree of Life in the end of the game will hatch its last fruit which will bring about the God of Destruction, the ultimate being bar the Creator.  If the chakra fruit was really a being that was going to be born, then it certaintly was going to be on another different level (Kaguya became a goddess by basically eating a pre-fetus form of it), so if Orochimaru follow this route should be interesting.

Madara offers nothing, him returning back as a villain would be exactly the same as Kaguya, the only difference would be the combat style.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 28, 2014)

TH4N4T0S said:


> If, having realized his entire life has been steered behind his back by someone he mistook for a minion, he "breaks" and goes twice as apeshit as Hidan was, then he can still end up becoming a "villain" of sorts. Also, Tobirama did suggest that an Uchiha's capacity for reason diminishes as his eyes become stronger. There could be a breaking point.



You've been reading this Manga longer than I have, you should know better that  Madara is going to be redeemed, just like Nagato and Obito.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2014)

Nic said:


> pretty sure that if she gets sealed that means the end of MT.



It should be like that, but I don't want to give myself a false hope. That's just setting myself up
for a disappointment. That's why I'm expecting the worst. 

Even though expecting the worst with kishi is still bad, as he always manage to come with something
even worst that the worst.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 28, 2014)

I predict, Kaguya's being TNJ'ed next chapter,


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 28, 2014)

Can we make bets of when the manga is coming out? I would say Saturday. 

So prediction: Kakashi coments about what is going on.
Kaguya scapes the seals could happen at any moment
Kages arrive to the battle to save someone and bring FLASHBACKS of their talk with RS
Kakashi sacrifice himself for someone in team 7= most likely giving life back jutsu. O god lets hope it is not Sakura. 


We all know this is going down, Hopefully in the next chapter.


----------



## Azula (Aug 28, 2014)

Kaguya sacrifices black zetsu to save herself, serves him right


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 28, 2014)

WTF is this shit? where is anonimous when we need them? 
Manga Raw 

also how much money do they actually make with products because the people that sees the pirate work, end up buying products of the series? Who knows?


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 28, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> also how much money do they actually make with products because the people that sees the pirate work, end up buying products of the series? Who knows?


That's obviously not true. The magazine sales have been decreasing ever since they peaked in the 90s during the Dragon Ball days.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 28, 2014)

I want Hagoromo and Hokages. Black Zetsu sacrifice himself for kayuga to save her from the seal. He will get sealed instead. Kaguya goes apeshit but will be put in her place by hokages, hagoramo and Naruto, Sasuke ofcourse. Madara will come back and then gets redeemed.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 28, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> That's obviously not true. The magazine sales have been decreasing ever since they peaked in the 90s during the Dragon Ball days.



With all do respect   How can you compare Dragon Ball to this thing called Naruto? 
Also HxH Also called Hiatus x Hiatus does not help the cause. D-grayman went down hill to the point to going 1 a month in another magazine and now is in hiatus untill who knows. 

So yea, the group that they have now, cant compare with Dragon ball. 

About sales, well they are doing much better in a way. Where is TAKL that has those stats. 

Also my point is that *MORE* people tend to buy merchandise of the manga because of exposure of the pirate version, even buying original work.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 28, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Madara becoming a villain again would be repetitive, not to mention it would add nothing to the table strenghtwise he would have THE SAME EXACT POWERS as Kaguya the only difference would be he would use them as a warrior.
> 
> At least if BZ absorbs Kaguya he can potentially becuase of his unique biology and connection to the earth become something entirely different.
> 
> ...


I don't mean _that _kind of villain (i.e., a "main villain"). I mean a quick threat that lasts a chapter or two to simply mark the end of Madara. If he was revived and became irredeemably insane, he would need to be dispatched somehow. I wouldn't mind this at all. I think it's an interesting alternative to the usual expectation that he will return as one of the goodies. 



> Then we have Orochimaru, who is into the Zetsufication cocoon who  already has a Zetsu body. This is important considering that a prevalent  trend among the Tree of Life mythologies is the capacity to hatch new  lifeforms as its fruits, in Legend of Dragoon (a game that has so many  Narutoverse elements it almost seems Kishi borrowed elements from it)  the Tree of Life in the end of the game will hatch its last fruit which  will bring about the God of Destruction, the ultimate being bar the  Creator.  If the chakra fruit was really a being that was going to be  born, then it certaintly was going to be on another different level  (Kaguya became a goddess by basically eating a pre-fetus form of it), so  if Orochimaru follow this route should be interesting.


I too find Orochimaru interesting, but the problem with eating the fruit is that its appearance requires the retrieval of all chakra, which means virtually everybody's death or transformation into White Zetsus. The appearance of a new fruit is unlikely, unless perhaps Kishi could support the possibility of a smaller one.

However, there is one shiny key to the reestablishment of Orochimaru's relevance strength-wise: the cursed seal on Spiral Zetsu (maybe along with the possible anomaly of Orochimaru already possessing a Zetsu body). W'e're not sure if it disappeared of merely retracted (as cursed seals normally do upon deactivation). 

At this point, SZ could be _anybody_. He could be a Zetsu from Kaguya's time, and his original identity could have been that of a really important figure (e.g., an Uzumaki, due to SZ's "spiral" character). In other words, he is potentially a treasure trove of information and/or power that Orochimaru could use. 

Why did Orochimaru use a cursed seal on SZ when he had already regained all his techiques? I also recall that he was smiling afterwards (when they were running toward Sasuke to discover who the "mysterious figure" before him was). At that time, I'm sure most of us thought his smirk had something to do with the mysterious figure, but I don't see why the appearance of an unknown element, which was revealed to be just Kabuto, would make Orochimaru smile. In fact he seemed quite worried about it, questioning whether Sasuke's "wind" was at its end.  It's more likely that the smirk meant something like "Just as planned," or "Objective complete," which could be in reference to either defeating SZ or the fact that Orochimaru had successfully marked him.

All that has happened since that point could be well within Orochimaru's design. I think a relatively lengthy or complex plan like this would be more interesting than merely eating the fruit. Still, I like the "Zetsufication cocoon" idea. Like SZ, it could just be part of Orochimaru's vision.



CuteJuubi said:


> You've been reading this Manga longer than I  have, you should know better that  Madara is going to be redeemed, just  like Nagato and Obito.


Yeah, but I have no reason to espouse ideas that bore me.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 28, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> With all do respect   How can you compare Dragon Ball to this thing called Naruto?


I did not compare the two stories. I compared the magazine's sales from two decades (90s and 2000s). 



KAKASHI10 said:


> About sales, well they are doing much better in a way. Where is TAKL that has those stats.


They are doing worse, actually. 



You need takL to give you stats you can find yourself?



KAKASHI10 said:


> Also my point is that *MORE* people tend to buy merchandise of the manga because of exposure of the pirate version, even buying original work.


Which is kind of an uninformed opinion.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Hopefully this battle won't last much longer because holy shit, will this arc ever end?

Anyway, what I hope will happen:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Narration: Kaguya is about to be sealed?!
_Naruto and Sasuke prepare to seal Kaguya. Maybe she pulls a "This cannot be!" They connect. Nothing happens._
N+S: ?!
Kaguya: Bwahahahahaha! Oh Jashin! The looks on your faces! Bwahahahaha! Oh, wait, give me a moment so I can catch my-Bwahahahaha!
Everyone else: ?!
Black Zetsu: Mom?!
Kaguya: Okay. Okay. I'm calm. You would not believe how hard it was for me to keep a straight face this entire time! Seriously, I'm an immortal godlike being. You think that two kids who suddenly got powered up by one half of my two kids could actually take me? You think someone as powerful as me could actually be having so much trouble with you guys? That I wouldn't have found a way around the seal that originally got me?
Sasuke: So you're saying...
Kaguya: That I was totally fucking with you guys.
Naruto: So you're not going to do the whole army of Zetsus thing?
Kaguya: Oh no, that's still on. I just wanted to pull one last prank before the last conscious beings on the planet aside from myself ceased to be. It's no fun punking Zetsus. You can die now.
_Proceeds to wtfpwn everyone like the goddess she's supposed to be_

The next few chapters see the Hokage and Hagoromo intervene just in time. Maybe Hamura gets a mention somewhere.




What will probably happen:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The sealing fails, Kaguya remains dull and lifeless, and the Hokage prove their relevance by sacrificing themselves to seal her. Dull and predictable. At least my version was more entertaining.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> WTF is this shit? where is anonimous when we need them?
> Manga Raw
> 
> also how much money do they actually make with products because the people that sees the pirate work, end up buying products of the series? Who knows?



it's not about outsiders as much as inside of japan.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I did not compare the two stories. I compared the magazine's sales from two decades (90s and 2000s).
> 
> 
> They are doing worse, actually.
> ...


2007 stats?


----------



## Deynard (Aug 28, 2014)

Dat moment when Dragon Ball ended. 

I lol'd.

But it was from 2007 year, OP had only 130 mln copies sold, now it has over 310 mln. I would like to see this graph nowadays.


----------



## kuruizaki (Aug 28, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Also my point is that *MORE* people tend to buy merchandise of the manga because of exposure of the pirate version, even buying original work.



this isn't uninformed opinion. it's tested -- at least for books. 

P. Coelho distributed pirated copies to his followers via his website. And there was an immediate spike in book sales. Same goes for Tim Ferris and Neil Gaiman.



> "[on piracy]: That's really all this is. It's people lending books. And you can't look on that as a lost sale.... What you're actually doing is advertising. You're reaching more people. You're raising awareness. And understanding that gave me a whole new idea of the shape of copyright and what the web was doing. Because the biggest thing the web was doing is allowing people to hear things, allowing people to read things, allowing people to see things they might never have otherwise seen. And I think, basically, that's an incredibly good thing."



the reason why magazine sales are declining is because anything print is on life support. SJ, etc. are fighting a lost cause on that one unless they switch digital.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 28, 2014)

I think its pretty funny that people expect other people to use outmoded distribution and service channels simply because of the perceived threat to profit margins. This is economics, and people will always go to the cheapest and easiest source. These companies are just getting outplayed in distribution and pricing. 

"Piracy" is just a case of technology bypassing a limitation IP holders have been exploiting since print. Media is no longer scarce, and the price is matching that reality.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 28, 2014)

No spoilers now, or you want me to draw a spoiler of Maddy geeting out from Kaguya


----------



## Deynard (Aug 28, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> No spoilers now, or you want me to draw a spoiler of Maddy geeting out from Kaguya



More predictable is that everthing out there is only Madara's genjutsu and Kaguya has never came back to live.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 28, 2014)

Deynard said:


> More predictable is that everthing out there is only Madara's genjutsu and Kaguya has never came back to live.



We all know that this will not happen. Will be awesome if it does.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 28, 2014)

I need to see Tenten and the Sage tools.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 28, 2014)

Narusasu sealing Kaguya. EHokages dispelling MT. Everyone happy. End of story.


----------



## Rai (Aug 28, 2014)

Spoiler by Ishuhui.com



Who can read Chinese?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 28, 2014)

Red Raptor said:


> I need to see Tenten and the Sage tools.



Who ?


----------



## sapikcan (Aug 28, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Spoiler by Ishuhui.com
> 
> 
> 
> Who can read Chinese?



I can't read chinese or japanese but i think "hokage" is written before 690. And 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 is written which must be about bijuus.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Spoiler by Ishuhui.com
> 
> 
> 
> Who can read Chinese?



google translate to the rescue 



> Easy verification] Naruto 690 deceitful intelligence Fai night was sealed, black must also be sealed *...... ll___ 23,456,789 off to escape. Six people from a collection of all the videos will be summoned back to the earthly space*



lol, what?


----------



## Rai (Aug 28, 2014)

Translation by Mangabird:


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 28, 2014)

Six random YouTubers will be chosen and trapped in the Narutoverse 

R.I.P. Kaguya, you were an awesome villain 

I liked your personality and especially the huge well written backstory


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 28, 2014)

woow...that's....so QUICK :/


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

well, at least kaguya is sealed and it seems the 9 bijuus are not sealed anymore? 

naruto loses his powers?


----------



## sapikcan (Aug 28, 2014)

Oops. Appearently 火影忍者 this is "Naruto" not "Hokage". My bad...


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Translation by Mangabird:



so...........  i am surprised


----------



## Harbour (Aug 28, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Narusasu sealing Kaguya. EHokages dispelling MT. Everyone happy. End of story.



I was right. Yep.


Kaguya was the shittiest villain of this story. Seriously. I don't even remember something memorable about her.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 28, 2014)

So it's time for fake spoilers huh? Can we assume that we will get chapter tomo?


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh fuck. Dat chapter has a lot to cover D;


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 28, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Translation by Mangabird:



It's not fake? If it's true then naruto can easily end within this year.


----------



## Rai (Aug 28, 2014)

Ishuhui is a reliable source.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 28, 2014)

too quick... i smeel a frieza plot twist in the next chapters...


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

we were wrong


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 28, 2014)

That seems really too quick for Kaguya to be sealed without being revealed why she wanted an army!


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> well, at least kaguya is sealed and it seems the 9 bijuus are not sealed anymore?
> 
> naruto loses his powers?



why would Naruto lose his powers? There's nothing said of him giving the small fractions of their chakra he has back to them.
If anything wouldn't he get even stronger should he now possess both halves of the Kyuubi?


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> It's not fake? If it's true then naruto can easily end within this year.



not neceesrly. there are like 16 chapters late and kishi has to deal with naruto vs sasuke and......... yeah, it can end by this year lol.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 28, 2014)

We learned nothing about Kaguya and she's already sealed... xD


----------



## Rai (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't know if Mangabird's translation is correct.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 28, 2014)

Who does Kakashi use the shurikens on? BZ or the cocoons?


Also guys dont forget about the fact that Spiral Zetsu is still roaming around. 

Real FV convirmed


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 28, 2014)

> too quick... i smeel a frieza plot twist in the next chapters...



Sakura can be Krillin


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 28, 2014)

Where's Kaguya's flashback?


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> We learned nothing about Kaguya and she's already sealed... xD



inb4 tards defending her 

man, i am gonna have a blast bashing her, spamming threads, and hopefully make an anti FC this week called "the anti RS family FC"


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is what I've been predicting for weeks.

Surprised Bijuu are free though.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Where's Kaguya's flashback?



do you honestly give a shit?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 28, 2014)

ℜai said:


> I don't know if Mangabird's translation is correct.



The one they did for the OP spoiler seems to be correct so chances are this one is as well.



Louis-954 said:


> We learned nothing about Kaguya and she's already sealed... xD



Just wait and see whether it was a total success or only a partial one. I may have voted that seal would succeed, but my preferred outcome is that Kaguya managed to save some part of herself by transferring it to Sakura


----------



## Captain Horvath (Aug 28, 2014)

The chapter comes online today?


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> This is what I've been predicting for weeks.
> 
> Surprised Bijuu are free though.



everyone predicted this but you honestly tell me you expected all that to happen in one chapter?


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 28, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Sakura can be Krillin



She's confirmed to come out of the war alive due to the 2015 movie


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> She's confirmed to come out of the war alive due to the 2015 movie



so a stray rock killing her was a dream we all had


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2014)

Go back and look at all my predictions.

Yes I said this would all happen by 690.

People have been calling me crazy.

I have been predicting this for weeks if not months.

Manga ends at 700.

Kaguya defeated by 690 to fit a volume.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 28, 2014)

why is everyone acting like its over ? Lmao obviously something crazy will happen once they return to the real world, dont count kaguya/madara out yet


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 28, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> The one they did for the OP spoiler seems to be correct so chances are this one is as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait and see whether it was a total success or only a partial one. I may have voted that seal would succeed, but my preferred outcome is that Kaguya managed to save some part of herself by transferring it to Sakura



Sakura no anyone but Sakura. Maybe that the Kaguya breaks the seal becuase she becomes too strong.  Can it not be a Hyuga girl since Kaguya has Byakugan as Hinata?


----------



## Azula (Aug 28, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Just wait and see whether it was a total success or only a partial one. I may have voted that seal would succeed, but my preferred outcome is that Kaguya managed to save some part of herself by transferring it to Sakura



Why sakura? 

oh they are both women


----------



## Hasan (Aug 28, 2014)

ℜai said:


> I don't know if Mangabird's translation is correct.



Hm, I can see the numbers: ichi, ni, san, yon and roku. Basically the mention of the Hokage and the Sage is there, so the translation is probably correct.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Go back and look at all my predictions.
> 
> Yes I said this would all happen by 690.
> 
> ...



i tip my hat, sir 

although, not sure about the 10 chapters remaining. however, looking at the current situation, i am ready to agree. 

dont blame the others for not believing you. 2 years of a repetitive fight along side several other factors, made use believe that kishi will prolong the fight even more.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> do you honestly give a shit?


Kishi does, because it's a flashback. Also, I wish to know more about KGs before the time of her first sealing.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 28, 2014)

> Can it not be a Hyuga girl since Kaguya has Byakugan as Hinata?



Anything for a NH moment huh


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 28, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> why is everyone acting like its over ? Lmao obviously something crazy will happen once they return to the real world, dont count kaguya/madara out yet


We don't need another 25 chapters of this snoozefest of a fight where nothing bad happens to the good guys and we're interrupted by a flashback every 2 chapters. Hopefully the sage just explains what her plans were and we move onto greener pastures.


----------



## Gortef (Aug 28, 2014)

I misread that as "all breasts are free now" at first...


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> why is everyone acting like its over ? Lmao obviously something crazy will happen once they return to the real world, dont count kaguya/madara out yet



the only possible three ways kaguya has any further chance of being relevant outside of flashbacks are:

1- this is a trap/she gets out in a few chapters.
2- oro/madara take over somehow
3- they are all caught in her genjutsu.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 28, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Anything for a NH moment huh



Kaguya is baykugan user and Hyuga clan and Hamura were left in e shadows that we don't know about them.


----------



## lain2501 (Aug 28, 2014)

Kaguya and black zetsu are sealed? -_-


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 28, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

What a waste bringing her back, what was the point? Now i get how Madara fans felt


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 28, 2014)

Captain Horvath said:


> The chapter comes online today?



Probably not.



Sword Sage said:


> Sakura no anyone but Sakura. Maybe that the Kaguya breaks the seal becuase she becomes too strong.  Can it not be a Hyuga girl since Kaguya has Byakugan as Hinata?



Kaguya had no opportunity to lay her hands on a Hyuuga girl



-Azula- said:


> Why sakura?
> 
> oh they are both women



Why Sakura? Because pathetic as she is, she is supposed to be the female lead and that way she would finally have any relevance at all.

And because last chapter Sakura actually appeared to do something useful, by punching and breaking one of Kaguya's horns so that Naruto and Sasuke could lay hands on her. And whenever Sakura is doing something impressive against a major villain you know that there has to be something wrong with it.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 28, 2014)

Nobody is mouning the loss of this manga's greatest troll?


----------



## CA182 (Aug 28, 2014)

Soo the war has its resolution I guess onto reviving all the dead soldiers somehow.

Suicide Sasuke incoming.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Kaguya is baykugan user and Hyuga clan and Hamura were left in e shadows that we don't know about them.



nothing about her or hamura or the byakugan........... and she is defeated now


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Nobody is mouning the loss of this manga's greatest troll?



obito died a few chapters ago


----------



## Captain Horvath (Aug 28, 2014)

So chapter comes out tomorrow on Friday I've heard.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 28, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Would it be better having a Hyuuga having some relevance to story too? Kaguya is baykugan user and her son Hamura has to have blood ties with Hyuga clan. We need to know how the Hyuga clan were born and brought together.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 28, 2014)

KAGUYA WILL ESCAPE FROM THIS


----------



## Garcher (Aug 28, 2014)

so lame haha


----------



## 민찬영 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sealed? Well that was fast.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Would it be better having a Hyuuga having some relevance to story too? Kaguya is baykugan user and her son Hamura has to have blood ties with Hyuga clan. *We need *to know how the Hyuga clan were born and brought together.



do we? 

the best we got for the origins so far is this.

kaguya > two sons > one had two sons > two sons had senju and uchiha later on because they hated each other.

i honestly think the best we will have in terms of story for hyuuga are a few passing lines like "then, hamura's decedents became known as hyuuga" without explaining jack shit about hamura's decedents like with senju


----------



## BisonLlama (Aug 28, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Would it be better having a Hyuuga having some relevance to story too? Kaguya is baykugan user and her son Hamura has to have blood ties with Hyuga clan. *We need to know how the Hyuga clan were born and brought together.*



Once upon a time, Hamura finds a lovely wife and has children, thus creating his side of the family.  That's how the Hyuga clan was born.

Naruto will learn nothing from this and all the Hyuga probably already know about this.  How much of this is you hoping for a NaruHina moment?


----------



## Captain Horvath (Aug 28, 2014)

I wonder when Obito returns with a new storage of flashbacks.


----------



## Zhero (Aug 28, 2014)

I have an odd feeling the fighting isn't over.


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 28, 2014)

Considering there's a spoiler, does it mean the raws are out?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 28, 2014)

Zhero said:


> I have an odd feeling the fighting isn't over.



Because Kaguya will escape

It's not over until the obligatory villain flashback

Kishi pls


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 28, 2014)

BisonLlama said:


> Once upon a time, Hamura finds a lovely wife and has children, thus creating his side of the family.  That's how the Hyuga clan was born.
> 
> Naruto will learn nothing from this and all the Hyuga probably already know about this.  How much of this is you hoping for a NaruHina moment?



I'm not discussing about pairing talk.

I'm discussing about Hyuga clan and Hamura that are the only ones left in shadows plus we don't know more about how Kaguya came into eating the fruit from her side of the story and where she came from.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 28, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Would it be better having a Hyuuga having some relevance to story too? Kaguya is baykugan user and her son Hamura has to have blood ties with Hyuga clan. We need to know how the Hyuga clan were born and brought together.



Female lead trumps random clan which never had any significant role imo. Also we don't even know where the Uzumaki come from and Naruto is the main character. The Hyuuga can get in line.


----------



## Monna (Aug 28, 2014)

Orochimaru's time is coming


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 28, 2014)

Kaguya will escape. why? So that madara can kick her ass after he comes back. I wanna know what will happen to madara once he comes back.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 28, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Female lead trumps random clan which never had any significant role imo. Also we don't even know where the Uzumaki come from and Naruto is the main character. The Hyuuga can get in line.



Not always.
She never had a role during the fight with Pain,


----------



## Captain Horvath (Aug 28, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Kaguya will escape. why? So that madara can kick her ass after he comes back. I wanna know what will happen to madara once he comes back.



What Madara will do? You know it already. 

He enters the battlefield, kisses Sasuke on the cheek and gives Naruto a thank you speech, than he leaves in peace while Hashirama is crying tears of joy.


----------



## BisonLlama (Aug 28, 2014)

Dude, even if Hamura DID appear or if we did get a backstory from Hagoromo about Kaguya...

Will it even be panelled?  If Hamura appears, who would he be telling it to?  All other Hyguas are in a tree or dead.  Hagoromo could be telling some backstory to the Hokages but that's about it.


----------



## Chad (Aug 28, 2014)

Madara please, save this god damn manga.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 28, 2014)

Astral said:


> Madara please, save this god damn manga.



But Madara made it worse with his constant power ups and villain sue bullshit.

I really hope Kagyya breaks free because this would be the worst.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 28, 2014)

Does Hagoromo know that kaguya is the juubi? That juubi, kaguya and the shinju thing is still confusing


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 28, 2014)

Astral said:


> Madara please, save this god damn manga.



I think kishi wants to end the manga asap right now. Thats y ORO is reduced to shit


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 28, 2014)

BisonLlama said:


> Dude, even if Hamura DID appear or if we did get a backstory from Hagoromo about Kaguya...
> 
> Will it even be panelled?  If Hamura appears, who would he be telling it to?  All other Hyguas are in a tree or dead.  Hagoromo could be telling some backstory to the Hokages but that's about it.



We don't know about Hamura fate. Then why didn't Hagomaro not bothered telling him about Hamura. They are are gonna be free, and we don't know what Kaguya true motives were of making an army for what?

I don't think that seal will last long becuas BZ said Hamura and Hagomaro both sealed Kaguya away. You think that having Hagomaro power alone would be enough?

The Hyuga clan are not gonna be in the tree for very long.

Listening Hagomaro side of the story not gonna be enough, he never revealed much for the start, we should learn from Kaguya point of view.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 28, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sakura being the "female lead" is just her being the main love interest for the titular character-Naruto.

Her having any goals or aspirations aside from her bond with Naruto and her angsting over Sasuke is long past gone. Kishi could have build that after seemingly making Sakura competent during her fight with Sasori but he didn't.

All girls are just pairing fodders and their relevance depends with whom they will end up. The main heroine with Naruto and the 2nd main heroine with Sasuke. No more depth to it than that.

This manga is all about brotherly bonds, butthurt, magical eyes and general "cornyness".


----------



## Captain Horvath (Aug 28, 2014)

Madara saving the manga? 

He is one of the biggest jokes in it.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 28, 2014)

So we have Kaguya, Black Zetsu and possibly Spiral Zetsu? 

And sealing any of them wouldn't solve the problem. 




CuteJuubi said:


> You've been reading this Manga longer than I have, you should know better that  Madara is going to be redeemed, just like Nagato and Obito.




Not necessarily. The antagonists who got redeemed all had bonds with the living. Kakuzu lived beyond his era and so there's nobody left alive of his generation to have bonds with and he was killed with no TnJ. Hidan only had a connection with Jashin and he received the worst fate in this manga. Deidara only lived for his art and died by his art. In Kishimoto's manga, you can only earn forgiveness by the living.

Sasori chose the bond with his grandmother at the last second. Nagato shared a bond with Naruto through Jiraiya. Obito had a bond with Kakashi and with his ideological successor Naruto.

When Madara got defeated in battle and Tobirama was ready to kill him, Madara himself said to Hashirama that nobody would avenge him (i.e. no bonds with anyone except Hashirama). And when Hashirama offered to kill himself, that was the last bond that Madara valued and he wasn't willing to sacrifice his last bond. But in the end, he did cut all bonds. So the way Madara got defeated fits a pattern and according to that pattern, he doesn't need to be redeemed.




BlinkST said:


> That's obviously not true. The magazine sales have been decreasing ever since they peaked in the 90s during the Dragon Ball days.




The decline is a fact, but the reasons have always been in dispute.




kuruizaki said:


> the reason why magazine sales are declining is because *anything print is on life support.* SJ, etc. are fighting a lost cause on that one unless they switch digital.




This.




Deynard said:


> Dat moment when Dragon Ball ended.
> 
> I lol'd.
> 
> But it was from 2007 year, OP had only 130 mln copies sold, now it has over 310 mln. I would like to see this graph nowadays.




Damn. That's a big drop.




Descent of the Lion said:


> I think its pretty funny that people expect other people to use outmoded distribution and service channels simply because of the perceived threat to profit margins. This is economics, and people will always go to the cheapest and easiest source. These companies are just getting outplayed in distribution and pricing.
> 
> "Piracy" is just a case of technology bypassing a limitation IP holders have been exploiting since print. Media is no longer scarce, and the price is matching that reality.




If it was just about distribution and service channels, this economic battle would have been over quickly. But it is true that consumers chose the easiest and cheapest source.

The main problem was the legal monopoly they had and they weren't willing to give up their power without a big fight. And they're still fighting as evidenced by the involvement of big business in multinational treaties which are kept secret from the population as long as possible. It's analogous to the Kings and Queens giving up rights to democratic parliaments. But yeah, piracy bypassed both practical and legal problems.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 28, 2014)

This manga is weird.


----------



## Chad (Aug 28, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> But Madara made it worse with his constant power ups and villain sue bullshit.
> 
> I really hope Kagyya breaks free because this would be the worst.



Yeah sure Madara is a sue, but I never minded that. I prefer Madara much much more than Kaguya is because he actually gave _suspense_. The dude nearly killed off the 2 main characters as soon as he was resurrected. Kaguya hasn't done jackshit suspenseful. 

And you gotta admit, 8th gate Gai was one of the best things about this arc. And that was only possible because of who? Madara.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 28, 2014)

Now Sasuke vs Naruto... And still want to see if Madara will appear once again.

If not the only things interesting for me left are

- Will they keep the hax powers
- Will kakashi become the weakest Hokage of all time after losing his MS


----------



## Captain Horvath (Aug 28, 2014)

Astral said:


> And you gotta admit, 8th gate Gai was one of the best things about this arc. And that was only possible because of who? Madara.



Kaguya is responsible for tits.

Tits > Madara.


----------



## Chad (Aug 28, 2014)

Captain Horvath said:


> Kaguya is responsible for tits.
> 
> Tits > Madara.



You haven't even seen what goes on under the robe, for all we know she could be flat.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 28, 2014)

Astral said:


> *Yeah sure Madara is a sue*, but I never minded that. I prefer Madara much much more than Kaguya is because *he actually gave suspense*. The dude nearly killed off the 2 main characters as soon as he was resurrected. Kaguya hasn't done jackshit suspenseful.
> 
> And you gotta admit, 8th gate Gai was one of the best things about this arc. And that was only possible because of who? Madara.




A may sue that provides suspense?


----------



## Captain Horvath (Aug 28, 2014)

Astral said:


> You haven't even seen what goes on under the robe, for all we know she could be flat.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Orochimaru's time is coming



i would love to see that 

maybe a smile at the end of this chapter going all like "just as planned "


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 28, 2014)

Hogoromo maybe villain.


----------



## solid-soul (Aug 28, 2014)

i hope this is true, dont know what kishi was thinking with kaguya.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 28, 2014)

So if spoilers are true then hurray, this dumb fight is over, finally.


----------



## Chad (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't like Kaguya, and I want her to be defeated ASAP. BUT... if she gets sealed before she can explain why the flying fuck she needs an army, that would just be trolling on a whole new level.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

time for kaguya's performance evaluation:

kills:  1 = obito who should be dead 20 times already.
jutsu: 5 jutsu total. 2 ST jutsu. one bone jutsu. one hyuuga related jutsu. 
achievements: 1 = killing obito.
defeat: sakura harono.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 28, 2014)

So my spoiler I posted yesterday was right


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 28, 2014)

It's Zetsu who needs army for some reason. Kaguya is just his tool.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

wait, could naruto and sasuke lose the seals as well as the bijuu power/rennigan? 

if that the case, then we are back to MS sasuke vs SM naruto. 

surprisingly, i dont care about either


----------



## solid-soul (Aug 28, 2014)

i really hope the manga will end this year, kishi please dont drag it out


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

solid-soul said:


> i really hope the manga will end this year, kishi please dont drag it out



then why the hell did he create kaguya in the first place? 

it would have made more sense to prolong the madara fight.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 28, 2014)

Although I doubt the spoiler is true, I've been waiting for Sasuke to have his heel turn since he stepped on the battlefield. 

And I've been waiting for this war arc to end for a great while so please move on with this. 

Naruto vs Sasuke arc is coming. Thank god.


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 28, 2014)

So what was the point of Hagomoro talking with the Hokages? This "Kaguya being sealed" seems fishy or Kishimoto just forgot about it hahaha.


----------



## rubberguy (Aug 28, 2014)

and part 3 rolls in


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

Big Bοss said:


> So what was the point of Hagomoro talking with the Hokages? This "Kaguya being sealed" seems fishy or Kishimoto just forgot about it hahaha.



maybe BZ finds a way out?

it is fishy as hell but who knows at this point?


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> maybe BZ finds a way out?
> 
> it is fishy as hell but who knows at this point?



Indeed.

Seems like a false hope before the terror comes again, but like you said who knows, maybe it is over.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Aug 28, 2014)

Big Bοss said:


> So what was the point of Hagomoro talking with the Hokages? This "Kaguya being sealed" seems fishy or Kishimoto just forgot about it hahaha.



So Hagomoro can bring back team 7. He had no more power to do that so he had to talk to the Hokages so he can bring them back.

That is all there is to it.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> wait, could naruto and sasuke lose the seals as well as the bijuu power/rennigan?
> 
> if that the case, then we are back to MS sasuke vs SM naruto.
> 
> surprisingly, i dont care about either


That was my other theory.

But I doubt they'll fight honestly. Or at least not for very long.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

Big Bοss said:


> Indeed.
> *
> Seems like a false hope before the terror comes again, but like you said who knows, maybe it is over*.



the thing with kishi is that he is insane enough to do stupid shit so this abrupt ending is right down his corner.

honestly speaking, i hope we get something retaining to orochimaru soon but i know we wont


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2014)

So Hagoromo had the power to go between dimensions to bring back team 7?
from the spoiler it seems that way.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> That was my other theory.
> 
> But I doubt they'll fight honestly. Or at least not for very long.



depends if there is a part 3 or not and not just a movie.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

vered said:


> So Hagoromo had the power to go between dimensions to bring back team 7?
> from the spoiler it seems that way.



shouldn't sasuke have that power?

inb4 sasuke doesn't know how to use his rennigan yet when he did show he can use ST like a pro as naruto knew he regenerate eyes


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 28, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> So Hagomoro can bring back team 7. He had no more power to do that so he had to talk to the Hokages so he can bring them back.
> 
> That is all there is to it.



Kaguya isn't done


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> shouldn't sasuke have that power?
> 
> inb4 sasuke doesn't know how to use his rennigan yet when he did show he can use ST like a pro as naruto knew he regenerate eyes



Sasuke's Rinnegan power is swapping between spaces. while Kaguya's (and apparently Hagoromo as well)is the ability to travel between dimensions/spaces.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasuke's Rinnegan power is swapping between spaces. while Kaguya's (and apparently Hagoromo as well)is the ability to travel between dimensions/spaces.



i am asking why sasuke's can't do that when he has the eye power of RS? 

even obito can travel between dimensions.

sasuke's ability is not just swapping but  limited ranged swapping. 

the rennigan sasuke got is half assed, is what i am getting at


----------



## Raiken (Aug 28, 2014)

So do we literally have no idea when the Chapter is going to be released?
It could be any time from Now - Monday?


Addy said:


> i am asking why sasuke's can't do that when he has the eye power of RS?
> 
> even obito can travel between dimensions.
> 
> ...


Perhaps Sasuke is yet to awaken his Right Rinnegan, which will actually put him on Naruto's level?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2014)

I think each dimension is just within each of her colossal truth-seeker orbs.

I think Black Zetsu is a truth-seeker orb too.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 28, 2014)

spoiler seems a lot to happen for one chap. all beasts free? i wonder if that'd mean naruto about to kick the bucket.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> Perhaps Sasuke is yet to awaken his Right Rinnegan, which will actually put him on Naruto's level?



the way sasuke acts, it seems more like he either doesnt care about being naruto's level or thinks he is. the worst part is if kishi thinks he made sasuke look as strong as naruto


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 28, 2014)

rac585 said:


> spoiler seems a lot to happen for one chap. all beasts free? i wonder if that'd mean naruto about to kick the bucket.



What Naruto has are the fragments of the Bijuu's and Half of Kurama but the others were all sealed in Gedo Mazo.

So Naruto has like all of them. but the Bijuus that were sealed by Madara will be freed.


----------



## Chad (Aug 28, 2014)

Big Boss brings up a good point, the Hokages.

We have to see Prime Hiruzen at least once before the manga ends, and that time is now.


----------



## christoncrutches (Aug 28, 2014)

Hoping the spoiler's not true, or that something happens in the following week(s) to render the seal meaningless.

I'm curious about what exactly the dealing jutsu is, and I really don't like BZ so its not something I dislike necessarily, I just don't think the tension is high enough.

In addition, dual-Rinnegan Madara and Kaguya getting "defeated" without a proper fight leaves a terrible taste in my mouth. It's as if both are being used as plot devices to bridge the gap between Obito and Sasuke as major threats. 

Don't get me wrong, I do want to see what Sasuke has up his sleeve, but I'm hoping there is a problem with the deal after all, or at the least an abundance of flashbacks to explain some of the stuff (close the book on Madara, explain Kaguya's backstory, what happened to Hamura, etc.).


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

Astral said:


> Big Boss brings up a good point, the Hokages.
> 
> We have to see Prime Hiruzen at least once before the manga ends, and that time is now.



speaking as if prime hiruzen is as popular as sakura, or kakashi or 8 gates gai?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 28, 2014)

Astral said:


> Yeah sure Madara is a sue, but I never minded that. I prefer Madara much much more than Kaguya is because he actually gave _suspense_. The dude nearly killed off the 2 main characters as soon as he was resurrected. Kaguya hasn't done jackshit suspenseful.
> 
> And you gotta admit, 8th gate Gai was one of the best things about this arc. And that was only possible because of who? Madara.



What suspense are you talking about?

And Kaguya deserves better than this bullshit.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2014)

There might be a twist coming concerning Hagoromo.
It all seems too easy.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2014)

Fight was such a bore.


Oh well.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2014)

It might get better.

Or probably not.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2014)

There is still Spiral-Zetsu......


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 28, 2014)

I wonder at this rate if Madara ever comes back. Looks like the story is coming to an end. 

Oh well.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2014)

That escalated quickly


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 28, 2014)

wow

just wow


----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2014)

The arc is finally over. 











Fuck, it took its sweet time.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 28, 2014)

Wait for Hamura to make an entrance with the Golden Byakugan...

After it Indra and Ashura


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2014)

it the spoiler is true i am happy and surprised the fight is over. maybe kishi regrets creating kaguya. hopefully this concludes the war. and no more surprise bad guy behind another bad guy. imagine it rs or his brother end up being the guys behind everything again. that they needed her to be sealed again for something. hope not

maybe he finish the manga before the new movie i did not think he would but now maybe.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 28, 2014)

Well if the spoiler is true, likely it is, then the manga very well may end around December, by this year anyway. There's about 15 chapters from here on... or end around 700? Looks likely.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 28, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Well if the spoiler is true



No more if. That spoiler is confirmed.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2014)

If this is truly the end than the whole arc might be considered the worst ever in the manga.
Kaguya will also go down as the most disappointing villain.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2014)

The fight was so lame. I like the strategy on previous chapter but...Easiest. Boss fight. ever. I'm glad this shit with her is over though.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2014)

that is true kaguya just seems to be a waste if time with no true inspiration of a character, no personality. why not leave madara. worst villain and very disappointing.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2014)

vered said:


> If this is truly the end than the whole arc might be considered the worst ever in the manga.
> Kaguya will also go down as the most disappointing villain.


Unless this arc is just suppose to be an intro to Kaguya and BZ, and than they carry over into P3.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2014)

It's funny that Kaguya pretty much gave ZERO damage to team 7. Obito doesn't count. 

And what bout the movie sketches!


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 28, 2014)

A new threat comes from space...THE SAIYANS!


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

vered said:


> If this is truly the end than the whole arc might be considered the worst ever in the manga.
> Kaguya will also go down as the most disappointing villain.



she is already the worst villain in the manga. idk if defeated today or a two years from now in this fight, would change anything


----------



## Captain Horvath (Aug 28, 2014)

Kaguya's introduction was good if you ask me. But sadly, despite her massive qualities, she didn't do much after. 

What a bummer if that spoiler comes true.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

Big Bοss said:


> A new threat comes from space...THE SAIYANS!



no, space uchihas


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2014)

Ninjas from other dimensions


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 28, 2014)

The spoilers are hideous...but kinda funny/refreshing at the same time.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 28, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> No more if. That spoiler is confirmed.



The spoiler does not confirm the end of the chapter.


----------



## Captain Horvath (Aug 28, 2014)

Orochimaru as FV would be so perfect and the nostalgia would bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2014)

Captain Horvath said:


> Orochimaru as FV would be so perfect and the nostalgia would bring tears to my eyes.



No, just no.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2014)

FINALLY THIS ARC IS OVER


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2014)

Klue said:


> No, just no.



At this point i wont mind.
Anyone is better than Kaguya and Oro was at one point the best villain in the manga.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 28, 2014)

Everyone forgets Homura and that Sasuke will be the end fight for Naruto.


----------



## solid-soul (Aug 28, 2014)

kaguya is shit, but no one will beat that retard obito as the crappiest villian of all time.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 28, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> FINALLY THIS MANGA IS OVER SOON



fixed it for ya


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2014)

i am open to aliens at this point bring in frieza or a monster created by oro with the powers of naruto-sasuke-kakashi-the kages and ever powerful shinobi


----------



## TRN (Aug 28, 2014)

Captain Horvath said:


> Orochimaru as FV would be so perfect and the nostalgia would bring tears to my eyes.



Orochimaru was good character until uchiha


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2014)

So...Sasuke vs Naruto next?


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> no, space uchihas



Aw shi                  .


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> So...Sasuke vs Naruto next?



Yup.

And with it, another bucket of disappointment.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 28, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> So...Sasuke vs Naruto next?



and vs Kakashi... Everyone wants to be Hokage. Wouldn't be suprised for Sakura as well saying it.

Well and there is Tsunade... Maybe it should be a Royal Rumble


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 28, 2014)

fuck the kaguya haters

eww please no Sasuke final villain please


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2014)

Kishido said:


> fixed it for ya



WE MADE IT





Please God, I hope Kishi doesn't go for a fucking part 3.


----------



## Chad (Aug 28, 2014)

solid-soul said:


> kaguya is shit, but no one will beat that retard obito as the crappiest villian of all time.



Obitos execution as a villain wasnt that great, but unlike Kaguya he had some tolerable exposition. Kaguya has talked like twice(?) since shes been revived, BZ has been doing all the real exposition.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> fuck the kaguya haters
> 
> eww please no Sasuke final villain please



sasuke as FV is definate. poor hyuuga fans got their 15 chapters of fame with kguya who is defeated by sakura............. damn, it sucks to be a hyuuga fan


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2014)

Did Kaguya have an unnecessarily long flashback yet? No. Well than it's not over. You guys/gals should know that by now.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Did Kaguya have an unnecessarily long flashback yet? No. Well than it's not over.



Hagoromo will fill in the details.




Time to wrap this shit up.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 28, 2014)

At the least I hope the dimension stuff is explained. 

Naruto vs Sasuke next, oh fuck, will we have to listen to the genocide all over again?


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh Kaguya, you just know how to disappoint everybody.

Turns out Naruto is set in the DB universe, and Kaguya was preparing an army to deal with the threat of Frieza.

Please let this manga end soon. Otherwise, I predict more disappointment.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2014)

solid-soul said:


> kaguya is shit, but no one will beat that retard obito as the crappiest villian of all time.



Obito trolled all of your faves.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Did Kaguya have an unnecessarily long flashback yet? No. Well than it's not over.



why wouldn't it be over though?
Especially if the Bijuus are freed.  

If she was sealed, and that's it, then yeah, that MIGHT give her a possibility to break the seal or something and return, but with the Bijuus being freed, then she lost all of her power and chakra, and
can't really do much in that case. Heck, even with her full power she barely did anything at all.


----------



## Captain Horvath (Aug 28, 2014)

Klue, why do you disagree with me? Orochimaru as FV would be perfect...

Just imagine the dialogues. 


Naruto: *"Hey, weren't you on our side just a moment ago?"*
Orochimaru: *"kukuku"*
Sasuke: *"What is this, what are you doing!?"*
Orochimaru:* "kukuku"*
Hiruzen:* "You tricked us again!!!"*
Orochimaru:* "kukuku"*
Minato: *"Orochimaru-sama, why..."*
Orochimaru: *"kukuku"*
Kabuto:* "I'm so happy "*
Orochimaru: *"kukuku"*
Gai: *"Who are you again?"*
Orochimaru: *"**kukuku"*

It's brilliant. Simply brilliant.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hagoromo will fill in the details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hagoromo already told his end of the story. 

No Kaguya sob story means Kaguya not done, search your feelings you know this to be true



Hussain said:


> why wouldn't it be over though?
> Especially if the Bijuus are freed.
> 
> If she was sealed, and that's it, then yeah, that MIGHT give her a possibility to break the seal or something and return, but with the Bijuus being freed, then she lost all of her power and chakra, and
> can't really do much in that case. Heck, even with her full power she barely did anything at all.


Chapter says nothing about the Shinobi being freed by the world tree, which is currently creating a new chakra fruit. Chapter says nothing about Spiral Zetsu being defeat who is currently off doing something... Spiral + Fruit = Kaguya Free


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2014)

Hussain said:


> why wouldn't it be over though?
> Especially if the Bijuus are freed.
> 
> If she was sealed, and that's it, then yeah, that MIGHT give her a possibility to break the seal or something and return, but with the Bijuus being freed, then she lost all of her power and chakra, and
> can't really do much in that case. Heck, even with her full power she barely did anything at all.



She was never at full power, which requires her to unite all chakra.


----------



## solid-soul (Aug 28, 2014)

Astral said:


> Obitos execution as a villain wasnt that great, but unlike Kaguya he had some tolerable exposition. Kaguya has talked like twice(?) since shes been revived, BZ has been doing all the real exposition.



it why i cant hate kaguya, because for me she was made on the spot, but obito is no fucking excuses.

just one answer: rin

fuck kishi for ever creating obito


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 28, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Naruto vs Sasuke next



You ready for all the flashback panels about their "bond" while doing call back moves/tactics from part 1 bro? Not to mention that 75% talking 25% fighting factor.


----------



## TRN (Aug 28, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hagoromo will fill in the details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh My Brother, Testify!!!


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2014)

solid-soul said:


> it why i cant hate kaguya, because for me she was made on the spot, but obito is no fucking excuses.
> 
> just one answer: rin
> 
> fuck kishi for ever creating obito



As a kid Obito was a great character and had a great pre-part 2 arc.However it should have ended there and only as a reference for Kakashi. nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 28, 2014)

Hussain said:


> why wouldn't it be over though?
> Especially if the Bijuus are freed.
> 
> If she was sealed, and that's it, then yeah, that MIGHT give her a possibility to break the seal or something and return, but with the Bijuus being freed, then she lost all of her power and chakra, and
> can't really do much in that case. Heck, even with her full power she barely did anything at all.



She had the power and was stronger than Hagomaro even when he had Bijuu's in him as the Jinchuuriki.

She gained power from eating the fruit.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 28, 2014)

Just wait for this... it wasn't Obito's spirit who went into Kakashi' ass but the remains of Madara or Black Zetsu


----------



## Obitomo (Aug 28, 2014)

One piece  raws are out, matter of time before Naruto comes out too.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 28, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> At the least I hope the dimension stuff is explained.
> 
> Naruto vs Sasuke next, oh fuck, will we have to listen to the genocide all over again?


Moar Itachi flashbacks in the anime coming your way.  


Turrin said:


> Hagoromo already told his end of the story.
> 
> No Kaguya sob story means Kaguya not done, search your feelings you know this to be true


NOOOOO!!! Nnnnnoooooooooo.....


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Hagoromo already told his end of the story.
> 
> No Kaguya sob story means Kaguya not done, search your feelings you know this to be true




*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Naruto said:
			
		

> Where did Kaguya come from? Is she even stronger than you, The Sage of The Six Paths?





			
				Hagoromo said:
			
		

> Where she came from is of no importance....






He might have skipped a few details, me thinks.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 28, 2014)

HAMURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2014)

Wait... I still don't know why is she raising an army yet.

Villain with no flashback? Well that shows how much Kishi cares about her


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Aug 28, 2014)

Captain Horvath said:


> Klue, why do you disagree with me? Orochimaru as FV would be perfect...
> 
> Just imagine the dialogues.
> 
> ...



:33 :33 YES, please make it happen, it would be so glorious and epic. :33 :33


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 28, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> You ready for all the flashback panels about their "bond" while doing call back moves/tactics from part 1 bro? Not to mention that 75% talking 25% fighting factor.



Oh fuck remember their last clash when they did the Chidori/Rasengan (Team 7 reunion) clash and then they went in some fucking spirit world where they started to talk about bonds? I'm dreading this now. There's going to be bonds, friendship, "NARUTOOOO!!! SASUKEHHHH!!!", crying over Uchiha massacre, fighting for the Hokage title (lolz I can imagine Sasuke right now advertising himself )


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 28, 2014)

Kishido said:


> HAMURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



He should just stay where he is. Him or hagoromo trying to be bad guys when they have been seen as good for so long would turn out worse than the kaguya ordeal.

@Pocalypse we just gotta be apathetic as possible when we see it i guess. Nothing in this arc has scared me away so i guess i won't run now that i'm at the end no matter what


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Wait... I still don't know why is she raising an army yet.
> 
> Villain with no flashback? Well that shows how much Kishi cares about her



Seems like he was more interested in the Zetsu twist than what came after it. My impression thus far, anyway.


----------



## Jad (Aug 28, 2014)

So technically. Madara's last known proper fight was against Gai? Sweet.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

Jad said:


> So technically. Madara's last known proper fight was against Gai? Sweet.



you mean before naruto interrupted the fight and saved guy?


----------



## solid-soul (Aug 28, 2014)

Jad said:


> So technically. Madara's last known proper fight was against Gai? Sweet.



was that even a propre fight? he didn't do shit but get beat up.

i says it was against the bijus


----------



## AceBizzle (Aug 28, 2014)

:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed

Kaguya...


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2014)

Jad said:


> So technically. Madara's last known proper fight was against Gai? Sweet.


He fought Sasuke & Naruto last. What are you talking about?


----------



## Jad (Aug 28, 2014)

solid-soul said:


> was that even a propre fight? he didn't do shit but get beat up.



Yes. It was a great fight wasn't it.


----------



## Jad (Aug 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> He fought Sasuke & Naruto last. What are you talking about?



That was like a half a second engangement, which pretty much ended when he went for the second Rinnegan eye, followed by activating the moons eye plan then being taken over by Kaguya.  Hardly a proper fight. Gai was his last proper engangement. It lasted and had a start and ending.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2014)

The fight was 6 chapters.

Gai's fight was 4 chapters.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> He fought Sasuke & Naruto last. What are you talking about?



he is under the delusion that gai is god and won against madara. let him soak in his own fantasies


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Part 3: Naruto Z

The space aliens from Kaguya's home planet are arriving in 1 year to search for the dragonba- the fruit! Naruto and Sasuke must train before their arrival. 

After their arrival, we learn that there's another planet with the fruit... Name-er, I mean... you know what, fuck you, Namek! Naruto and company must stop the villains before they eat the fruit and become all powerful!


----------



## solid-soul (Aug 28, 2014)

Link removed

it out sons


----------



## Jad (Aug 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> The fight was 6 chapters.
> 
> Gai's fight was 4 chapters.



I dont know why you  count the chalters but there was a lit id dialogue being traded back and forth. After Madara absorbed the tree to getting back his eye, plus all the dialogue, does not quite compare to the engangement Madara had with Gai. Thus me saying Madar's last proper fight that had a start a d ending was Gai.


----------



## BisonLlama (Aug 28, 2014)

At Last...! Link removed


----------



## TheOmega (Aug 28, 2014)

Manga ends in december, which simply means part 3 starts after that lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 28, 2014)

He really should've just stuck with Madara just like he really should've left Obito dead. Oh well, at least this pointless character is gone.


----------



## Jad (Aug 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> he is under the delusion that gai is god and won against madara. let him soak in his own fantasies



To be honest, I thought we were pals, why attack me like that? I never said Gai beat Madara...


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2014)

Jad said:


> To be honest, I thought we were pals, why attack me like that? I never said Gai beat Madara...



It's Addy, don't bother.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2014)

TheOmega said:


> Manga ends in december, which simply means part 3 starts after that lol


Don't even joke about that, man.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2014)

There is no part 3.  Manga ends at 700.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 28, 2014)

ha! take that 138 people who'd say it wouldn't work! ah it feels good to be right.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2014)

I never voted because I was the fence on this one, I always had a hunch she will be sealed though.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 28, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ha! take that 138 people who'd say it wouldn't work! ah it feels good to be right.



I am happy that i was wrong. We were all prepared for the worse case synerio. thats it


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 28, 2014)

i don't blame you then.


----------



## Gortef (Aug 28, 2014)

That was a tad too abrupt. I have a feeling something is gonna go horribly wrong...


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 28, 2014)

Kaguya gonna Frieza.

I can see it.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 28, 2014)

There were only three positives to take from this chapter:

1. Trollkage is back! Yay!

2. We finally see the Third Mizukage.

3. My fellow NFers, our long national nightmare is over. Kaguya's done and for once it looks like we're finally in the last lap of this damn arc.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 28, 2014)

So black zetsu ended up being Obitos scapegoat... sure all the lives of the shinobi where his and not Obito's fault.. right, right...

What a freaking mess this manga has become, from all the mangas, why you kishi!? WHY?!!!!


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Aug 28, 2014)

why couldnt kishi let madara be the final villian ?
but now, better bring up kaguya -.-


----------



## Amanda (Aug 28, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> So black zetsu ended up being Obitos scapegoat... sure all the lives of the shinobi where his and not Obito's fault.. right, right...
> 
> What a freaking mess this manga has become, from all the mangas, why you kishi!? WHY?!!!!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> There is no part 3.  Manga ends at 700.



No it ends at 699


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 29, 2014)

i hope the seal breaks

this fight started out as a great blowjob
then suddenly it when down hill via vomiting mid blowjob
and now its over? the blowjob didnt even finish and we don't even get a towel to wipe off our balls? 
fuck this ending.


----------



## Sin3dd (Aug 29, 2014)

Chapter 690: Shinobi (Ninjas)
The End everyone waited is here. Kaguya is defeated. As for Black Zetsu, is he dead too?
What will happen to Madara? Same crap, like ...please come to the good side, like they did with Pain, Kabuto...
If Orochimaru was the last villain things would have been better.
Ok, the manga is really ending, no more crap. Everyone is happy!


----------



## takL (Aug 29, 2014)

both kaguya and b zetsu arent dead but sealed.

poor my miffy kaguya...
but hey last time she got chibakutenseid she dropped black zetsu.
this time she spat out maddy, perhaps with a new black zetsu spore.
its not like shed spare maddy. well maybe maddy was too unsavory.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 29, 2014)

I remember my prediction for Kakashi getting Obito's eyes.
And i said i failed.
But next chapter he got those eyes.
Now I still stand up. The seal did not work.
Kaguya is still at large. If Im wrong, so be it. I have to make my stand.


----------



## Cloudane (Aug 29, 2014)

Hee... it reads exactly like the final battle of a Final Fantasy game.  All we need now is an airship.

Don't worry, "well done, yay, we saved the world, let's go home and celebrate!" is usually followed by the protagonist going
"...."
"s/he's still alive... I can feel it..."

Not long off now though


----------



## takL (Aug 30, 2014)

i love the sfx in the bottom panel of the first page that says 'Nod'. 
naruto and sasuke nodded YES! to each other.
A nod is as good as a wink.


----------

